# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  pobrojimo pelene, 2.dio

## Tiwi

Oooo Buby i tebi stigao paketić!! :D 

ja ću samo dodati prekrasne novitete koje smo ubacili u našu šarenu hrpičicu:

3 FB petite todler (plava, tirkizna i crvena)
2 HH medium  (narančasta i žuta)
1 stacinator cover leopard M  (mmmmmmm finiiiii)   :Love:

----------


## momtobe

Hvala, Cekana  :Heart:

----------


## buby

uuu, tiwi, al si se raspištoljila  :Kiss:

----------


## Tiwi

> uuu, tiwi, al si se raspištoljila


  :Grin:  

tete ovisnice me zarazile..

evo - nije štrik, nego pospremljeni virtualni ormar

----------


## magriz

> tete ovisnice me zarazile..
> 
> evo - nije štrik, nego pospremljeni virtualni ormar


"štrik" je mrak, a Patrik presladak   :Kiss:

----------


## Snowflake

Koja kolekcija!!! :shock:  Ja sam mislila da se to pomalo skuplja, a ne da hrpica raste kao buhtlica. Svaka čast!

----------


## Dia

evo nase nove pelene 

http://public.fotki.com/dia-pelene/pelene/popolini.html

----------


## Dia

tiwi vau  :shock:

----------


## Sanela-Naja

e , molim kratke upute kako da stavim slikice ./qko se kome da obješnjavati, brzo učim   :Idea:  ..sada i mi imamo šta za pokazati...Cekana   :Naklon:  
i kakve su to stacinator pelenice...  :Saint:

----------


## snoopygirl

http://public.fotki.com/snoopygirl/m...ne/mg6030.html

ovo je naš štrik  :D  
napominjem da je u ladicama još toliko.......   :Grin:  
obratite pozornost, molim, na duljinu minki uloška   :Laughing:   skoro do poda   :Laughing:

----------


## cekana

> napominjem da je u ladicama još toliko.......


Ništa ne vjerujemo dok nam ne pokažeš  :D

----------


## coccinella

Snoopy, legendo!  :D 
To je prava ovisnica.   :Laughing:

----------


## anjica

mi smo se malo ponovile  :Grin:  
3 Kissalvus , hvala may
2 Bumkins AIO
1 Nature babies
1 Rumpsters

----------


## Dia

i mi smo prosirili kolekciju
http://public.fotki.com/dia-pelene/pelene/fbfuzzi.html
http://public.fotki.com/dia-pelene/p...linivento.html
http://public.fotki.com/dia-pelene/pelene/prorap.html

uskoro stize jos nesto   :Grin:

----------


## coccinella

Dia, slika broj 50  :Klap: !

----------


## Dia

zimsko susenje   :Laughing:

----------


## shogi

Dia, Tiwi, anjica...luuuudo  :Sick:   :Laughing:

----------


## cekana

Evo našeg *večerašnjeg štrika*  :Zaljubljen:   :Sing:  


A Charlie toooooliko voli tu sličicu, kad mu dam pelenicu u ruke, a on ide prstićem po pčelici i osmjeh od uha do uha   :Love:  sunašce mamino.... kak mu ne bi mama onda kupovala pelene, kad ih dijete tako voli   :Grin:

----------


## shogi

Napokon, cekana.
Štrik je premeden...nego daj nam još link na tvoju cijelu kolekciju da malo ćirnemo.  :D

----------


## coccinella

> kak mu ne bi mama onda kupovala pelene, kad ih dijete tako voli


  :Laughing:  

Čeksa, slinim ti nad kolekcijom sb pelena.   :Klap:

----------


## cekana

> Napokon, cekana.
> Štrik je premeden...nego daj nam još link na tvoju cijelu kolekciju da malo ćirnemo.  :D


Shogi, jesi sigurna da to želiš vidjeti   :Grin:   :Embarassed:

----------


## cekana

Evo, deklarirane ovisnice. Malo sam danas sređivala slikice -ima se dva albuma! IZVOLITE

*1.)Sve naše lijepe pelenice*  :Mljac:   :Sing:  

*2.)Pelene koje su trenutno u opticaju*  :Joggler: 


I još dva na fotki (tamo gdje je veseli štrik) - u slučaju da yahoo iz nepoznatih razloga izumre  :Grin:

----------


## Olivija

Ceki, kaj su ti GB? Ona zmijska koža je  :shock: 
Evo sad ćemo i mi pokazati kaj imamo *Gabrijelova kolekcija* 
Obzirom da Kamaris više nemamo - to bi bilo to: ukupno 18 komada! Treba nam stići još samo malo...

----------


## cekana

> Ceki, kaj su ti GB?


Grateful bunz - pelenice koje šije jedna super teta u US - biskitsmom, kupovali smo ih preko ebay-a, a zmiju sam dobila dobrotom klmame

----------


## Dia

> Evo, deklarirane ovisnice. Malo sam danas sređivala slikice -ima se dva albuma! IZVOLITE
> 
> *1.)Sve naše lijepe pelenice*   
> 
> *2.)Pelene koje su trenutno u opticaju* 
> 
> 
> I još dva na fotki (tamo gdje je veseli štrik) - u slučaju da yahoo iz nepoznatih razloga izumre


ma necu ni gledati, vec mi sline cure

----------


## shogi

Ajme cekana kol'ko lijepih pelenicaaaaaaaaaa  :Mljac:  ,
a još nisam sve pregledala.

----------


## momtobe

Impresivno!
Sviđaju mi se jako te SB...

----------


## Prihonja

Hm, Cekana je Džomba, a mi većina, Gušterice   :Laughing:

----------


## cekana

> Sviđaju mi se jako te SB...


Trenutno su mi fitted sb savršene(organski frotir, velur su prekrasne ali samo dok su nove) - još nam fali nekoliko bojica   :Grin:   :D

----------


## klmama

> Olivija prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ceki, kaj su ti GB?
> 
> 
> Grateful bunz - pelenice koje šije jedna super teta u US - biskitsmom, kupovali smo ih preko ebay-a, a zmiju sam dobila dobrotom klmame


  :Laughing:  
zmijurina se ističe totalka

od naše silne kolekcije   :Razz:   od 5 komada, bruna uvijek traži "zmijurinu"   :Razz:  

p.s. evo mene natrag

----------


## klmama

cekana, i ostale ovisnice, a gdje su vam Little Beetle ?   :Razz:

----------


## may

ceki i ostale 
 :Klap:  
ja jedva čekam da mi počnemo sa platnenima... sve su nam velike a i pupkovina još nije otpala...

----------


## anjica

> ja jedva čekam da mi počnemo sa platnenima... sve su nam velike a i pupkovina još nije otpala...


~~~~ da što prije pupak otpadne i da Iva uživa u platnenim pelenama

----------


## cekana

> cekana, i ostale ovisnice, a gdje su vam Little Beetle ?


Jel nam treba? Ako ti kažeš meštre... idem odmah u potragu   :Gumi-gumi:

----------


## may

> klmama prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> cekana, i ostale ovisnice, a gdje su vam Little Beetle ?  
> 
> 
> Jel nam treba? Ako ti kažeš meštre... idem odmah u potragu


  :Laughing:  
u boj! ako ide moj mentor, idem i ja   :Naklon:

----------


## cekana

:Laughing:

----------


## Prihonja

May pa ti si se vratila! Hurra za vas dvije.
Iva je prelijepa. Uzivajte!   :Love:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> sve su nam velike a i pupkovina još nije otpala...


Lijepo ja velim da treba imati kolekciju newborn pelenica, ali neeeee, tvrde one meni da ne treba.   :Razz:  (Srećom pa sam tvrdoglava i imam ih.  :Grin: )

----------


## cekana

> Lijepo ja velim da treba imati kolekciju newborn pelenica, ali neeeee, tvrde one meni da ne treba.   (Srećom pa sam tvrdoglava i imam ih. )


...a mi čekamo tvoju newborn baby   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Lijepo ja velim da treba imati kolekciju newborn pelenica, ali neeeee, tvrde one meni da ne treba.   (Srećom pa sam tvrdoglava i imam ih. )
> 
> 
> ...a mi čekamo tvoju newborn baby


  :Love:

----------


## may

> Lijepo ja velim da treba imati kolekciju newborn pelenica, ali neeeee, tvrde one meni da ne treba.   (Srećom pa sam tvrdoglava i imam ih. )



 :/    :Laughing:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Vidiš May, trebala si mene slušati, a ne ove iskusne.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:

----------


## enela

Već tak dugo lunjam forumom i platnenima da ste mi sve prirasle srcu i zato *May, čestitam!!!!!!!!!!! * Kak je slatka Iva, tak je i moja Ida odmah imala okece širom otvorene kad se rodila.

----------


## Dia

may dobro nam dosla
pa koliko je Iva velika?

----------


## may

iva je rođena sa 3710 i 49 cm... 
krećemo sa platnenima, pupkovina je otpala...  :D

----------


## cekana

Evo da quotam samu sebe:


> A Charlie toooooliko voli tu sličicu, kad mu dam pelenicu u ruke, a on ide prstićem po pčelici i osmjeh od uha do uha   sunašce mamino.... kak mu ne bi mama onda kupovala pelene, kad ih dijete tako voli


 ... i slikica na uvid  :Klap:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Dia

cekana preslatko   :Love:  

may pa kak su joj velike, moj mis je bio 2200g kad sam mu stavila platnenu...sa 3kg su mu vec bile super

----------


## anjica

ceki preslatko  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Kolekcija se smanjila od silnih rasprodaja  :Laughing: , ali još uvijek je pretty darn good.  :Grin:  

*Strana 1*

*Strana 2*


 :Preskace uze:

----------


## cekana

TB   :Sing:   :Klap:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Paula

TB zar ih misliš koristiti kao jednokratne????   :Laughing:  

Ako tako nastaviš mjesecima nećeš moći staviti istu pelenu na guzu   :Razz:

----------


## Paula

*TeddyBearz* imam poslovni prijedlog za tebe. 
Organiziraj 1x mjesečno brzi tečaj iz platnenopelenaštva za prinove - naplati ulaznicu za gledanje i podući nas neznalice što, gdje, kako i za koliko novaca    :Laughing:

----------


## kailash

:Naklon:  TB

----------


## TeddyBearz

Pa ja redovito smanjujem kolekciju, svako malo prodajem nešto kad mi dosadi.  :Laughing:

----------


## buby

TeddyBearz  :Naklon:

----------


## slava

Pa tu ima pelena za četvero djece :shock: Prekrasne su!!!

----------


## anjica

Teddy   :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:   :Joggler:

----------


## shogi

Teddy, još ne vidjeh takvo što :shock:   :Zaljubljen:  

Vjerojatno svoje stvari seliš u prematalicu-ormarić, a bebine idu u tvoj ormar?  :Laughing:

----------


## TeddyBearz

:Grin:  Morali smo kupiti dva dodatna trokrilna ormara prošle godine.  :Laughing:

----------


## shogi

> Morali smo kupiti dva dodatna trokrilna ormara prošle godine.


  :Laughing:

----------


## red sonja

TB, svaka cast, stvarno ti je kolekcija za pozelit   :Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:

----------


## Tiwi

> Pa ja redovito smanjujem kolekciju, svako malo prodajem nešto kad mi dosadi.


a onda stignu neke nove jepe ...  :Wink:  


Btw: ja volim gledati tvoj album i odmah mi je nekak veselo sve!!

----------


## Paula

A ja bih ti se rado zavukla u ormar i ....   :Mljac:

----------


## may

jao teddy  :shock: 
nemam riječi....

----------


## momtobe

Meni se zavrtilo u glavi...nisam ni znala da postoji toliko vrsta pelena!

----------


## cekana

> nisam ni znala da postoji toliko vrsta pelena!


  :Laughing:  
Gledaj ženo i uči! 
Tko još nema TB album u favoritima?! (...ajmo, cure... brzo si to usnimiti, molim)

----------


## Tiwi

> momtobe prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nisam ni znala da postoji toliko vrsta pelena!
> 
> 
>   
> Gledaj ženo i uči! 
> Tko još nema TB album u favoritima?! (...ajmo, cure... brzo si to usnimiti, molim)


  :Laughing:  

TB  8) 

Btw: ova ovisnost je zarazna, ali jaaakoo. Cekana nisi ni ti baš nevinašce sa svojim ormarićima   :Razz:

----------


## cekana

> Cekana nisi ni ti baš nevinašce sa svojim ormarićima


Samo jedan, SAMO JEDAN - ladičar!!! Nikako da namolim MM-a da mi napravi police samo za pelene   :Sad:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Tko još nema TB album u favoritima?! (...ajmo, cure... brzo si to usnimiti, molim)


  :Laughing:  

Ali druga strana albuma mi je nešto slaba, treba to popraviti...  :Laughing:

----------


## Tiwi

> Tiwi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Cekana nisi ni ti baš nevinašce sa svojim ormarićima
> 
> 
> Samo jedan, SAMO JEDAN - ladičar!!! Nikako da namolim MM-a da mi napravi police samo za pelene


Jooj police! To mi je tiha patnja (tak da ih možeš lijepo poslagati, uredno i kao za izložbu   :Grin:  )

----------


## anjica

zato ja svoje pelene držim na prozoru na klupčici   :Laughing:

----------


## cekana

Fotku, anjice fotkuuuuu  :D 

Znaš kak bi naša cocci rekla, "ništa ti ne vjerujem dok ne vidim"   :Kiss:

----------


## anjica

ma neću slikati dok ne kupim zavjese  :Laughing:

----------


## may

> ma neću slikati dok ne kupim zavjese


  :Laughing:   dobro bi i meni koja do[la... zavjesa mislim, a dobro i pelena   :Laughing:  

jel samo ja ne vidim hrv. slova ili ni vi na svom kompu

----------


## cekana

> jel samo ja ne vidim hrv. slova ili ni vi na svom kompu


Kako bi ih i vidjela kad samo kupuješ stranjske pelene   :Grin:

----------


## coccinella

> ma neću slikati dok ne kupim zavjese


Ako ovim tempom budeš trošila budžet namijenjen zavjesama za pelene, teško da ćemo tako skoro vidjeti slikice.   :Grin:

----------


## may

> Kako bi ih i vidjela kad samo kupuješ stranjske pelene


  :Laughing:   mudro zboriš

----------


## mvolpe

TB  :Naklon:   :shock:

----------


## kailash

Nakon ovih kolekcija, gotovo da mi je neugodno pokazati vam naše..
 :Embarassed:  

Ali evo, ovo je naš početak...Čekamo još par paketića...
http://public.fotki.com/kailashPU/


Pass: pelene

----------


## may

zašto si zaključala album?

----------


## Prihonja

kailash, jako jako lijepo.
Inače, onu curu na štandu koja je lijevo poznajem iz viđenja, njena majka mi je predavala hrvatski u srednjoj, 1 razred - svijet je mali. Znala sam joj ime, al se sad ne mogu sjetit, uh senilke   :Razz:

----------


## kailash

otključano!!

Prihonja, ma ja ti ne znam te cure nego kako ja mirujem, poslala sam MM da ide na štand i kupi kalendar i uzme mi sve letkiće, a on je samoinicijativno uzeo fotić da ja lijepo mogu vidjeti kako je to izgledalo  :Smile:

----------


## cekana

> Nakon ovih kolekcija, gotovo da mi je neugodno pokazati vam naše..
>  
> 
> Ali evo, ovo je naš početak...Čekamo još par paketića...
> http://public.fotki.com/kailashPU/
> 
> 
> Pass: pelene


Zašto neugodno  :? 

Svaka čast - super si pelene pripremila za bebicu   :Klap:

----------


## kailash

Pažljivo biram...još kad stignu (nadam se neocarinjene...) SB...

 :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Krasne pelenice! :D

----------


## cekana

Ma bravo! Treba pažljivo, jednu po jednu, a ne ko mi ovisnice, samo na hrpe kupujemo   :Grin:

----------


## kailash

Slatke su ove Racman točkaste, jelda  :Zaljubljen:  

Cekana, ako me ne ocarine, onda ću se i ja razmahati  :Grin:

----------


## Prihonja

> otključano!!
> 
> Prihonja, ma ja ti ne znam te cure nego kako ja mirujem, poslala sam MM da ide na štand i kupi kalendar i uzme mi sve letkiće, a on je samoinicijativno uzeo fotić da ja lijepo mogu vidjeti kako je to izgledalo


Kužim, baš lijepo. Nego, i ja te želim pohvaliti s kolekcijom, mi smo počeli tek s 2 mjeseca kupovati pa s obzirom na lovu, uzimala sam sve iz "druge ruke" tako da više od pola pelenica imamo s naše forumske burze, a ostatak su nove - eto, i ne sramimo se. Bitno da funkcionira stvar.
A čuj, ima tu "đombi" kao što su Cekana i Teddy, i još druge, al one su idoli, pa mi njima težimo   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## anjica

> obzirom na lovu, uzimala sam sve iz "druge ruke" tako da više od pola pelenica imamo s naše forumske burze, a ostatak su nove - eto, i ne *sramimo se*. Bitno da funkcionira stvar.


ma daj prihonja, zašto bi se sramila  :Smile:

----------


## Prihonja

Ma da, a budući da živimo u prizemlju u polusjeni, sušenje pelena na Glamox radijatorima je trajalo duuugo (Rijeka je zimi puna kiše, sušenje vani otpada) pa smo morali imati dosta rezerve (to je onih oko 35 komada). Za sve originale ne bi mogli skupit, stoga smo se snašli kupujući second hand.
Inače, jučer nam došla sušilica  :D , pa mi se sad čini da imam fakat previše za nove uvjete   :Razz:

----------


## momtobe

Ja se mogu pohvaliti da imam skoro sve pelene "seconds"-što sa forumske burze, što sa SB outleta   :Razz:

----------


## Prihonja

:Preskace uze:

----------


## kailash

Ma sa sušenjem veša u Rijeci je strašno, živjela sam tamo pa se sjećam tih kiša....ali sad je sušilica tu i šta te briga   :Preskace uze:

----------


## Prihonja

:Bye:

----------


## red sonja

Sto u Rijeci moze kisa padat, danimaaa. I ja sam zivjela tamo   :Smile:  
Nego, i nase su pelene 'seconds', sve osim mib (dva kom + 3 in the mail)
I ponosimo se   :Grin:  jer nasa je guza zelena  :D

----------


## Dia

ja imam nesto hm cija smo prva guza (kao oglas u novinama...prodajem auto...prvi vlasnik)ostale su sve second

----------


## Dia

e da, i racmanicama smo prva guza

----------


## Irchi

Evo i nas da se pobrojimo. Nemamo neku (pre)veliku hrpicu, ali ona polako i sigurno raste...

3 fitted Wham
7 HM domaće
1 Fuzzi Bunz
1 SwaddleBees
2 Wonderoos one size
1 Popolini one size
Bumpy cover
Bunnies cover

Možete ih škicnuti na :
http://public.fotki.com/Tinki/platnene/

----------


## may

ja nikako da pobrojim svoje... i čisto me strah...  8)

----------


## anjica

may, daj tm-u nek on izbroji, ako je tebe strah  :Laughing:

----------


## cekana

> may, daj tm-u nek on izbroji, ako je tebe strah


Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! Taman sam ga ja večeras uspjela uvjeriti kako se to ISPLATI!

Da bi onda u autu MM komentirao -"kad bi počinjali iz početka (mala beba) NEMA ŠANSE za platnene"   :Mad:

----------


## may

> may, daj tm-u nek on izbroji, ako je tebe strah


  :Laughing:   da baš....tražio je od ceki potvrdu da se to isplati....ali nisam baš sigurna da ga je uspjela uvjeriti jer je spomenula nas dvije ovisnice naspram onih koji kupe 20 komada od jednog proizvođača (za 1400 kn) i gotovo..
njegov komentar je bio da smo mi dali i više novaca za pelen...a ja sam mu rekla da mi i imamo više od 20 pelena...   :Smile:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Da bi onda u autu MM komentirao -"kad bi počinjali iz početka (mala beba) NEMA ŠANSE za platnene"


 :shock: Nije valjda! :shock:

----------


## cekana

> cekana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Da bi onda u autu MM komentirao -"kad bi počinjali iz početka (mala beba) NEMA ŠANSE za platnene"  
> 
> 
>  :shock: Nije valjda! :shock:


Ja sam mu lijepo objasnila, da se ne brine, jer sada sve imam lijepo spremljeno za malu bebu (moš si mislit  :/ )

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Ja sam mu lijepo objasnila, da se ne brine, jer sada sve imam lijepo spremljeno za malu bebu (moš si mislit  :/ )


  :Grin:  Sve se to da srediti...  :Grin:

----------


## kailash

Irchi, slatka ti je hrpica...šarena!  :Heart:

----------


## Dia

evo nasi noviteti


kushies patkice

kushies zute

christina bendel

cekana usrecila si malu guzu   :Kiss:

----------


## Prihonja

Dia, prekrasni ste   :Heart:

----------


## cekana

> cekana usrecila si malu guzu


Misliš uljepšala malu, a urećila veliku   :Grin:   :D Jupi! Obožavam one dinos...

----------


## buby

Irchi, baš ti je slatka šarena hrpica

----------


## cekana

> ja nikako da pobrojim svoje... i čisto me strah...  8)


Glavna tračerica javlja da je may danas pobrojala pelene  :D Ajmoooo draga.... izjašnjavaj se!!!

----------


## kailash

još da i koju fotkicu priloži uz broj...  :Smile:

----------


## Engls

Pomozite,molim vas!
Ne znam kako stati!  :Rolling Eyes:  
Prvo ste me zarazile platnenim pelenama.MM ode i kupi Kamaris paket,ali moje oči ugledaše vaše pelene i ... sada osim 20 Kamaris pelena imamo 20 new born (već preraslih),8 poketica i 8 iskrojenih čekaju da se kolači ispeku. No,to bi još i prošlo nekako da nisam iskrojila 10 malih (morala sam,šogorica je rodila!),a sada razmišljam o kupovini industrijske endlerice,jer tako bih endlala brže nego li sa stolnom. Ukoliko ovako nastavim MM će mi početi davati džeparac,kako bi moju slabost stavio pod kontrolu.  :Rolling Eyes:  
E,da osim pelena već imamo i maramu,ali i sling...Nosamo se kao "ciganice"...  :Heart:

----------


## may

> may prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja nikako da pobrojim svoje... i čisto me strah...  8)
> 
> 
> Glavna tračerica javlja da je may danas pobrojala pelene  :D Ajmoooo draga.... izjašnjavaj se!!!


pssst još malo

----------


## Prihonja

:Laughing:  Engls,  Welcome The Club!!!   :Laughing:

----------


## Engls

Danas mi se M prepao kada me vidio kako milo gledam SB pelene (na internetu)...  :Laughing:

----------


## cekana

Engls - koliku bebicu imaš?

Velkaaaaaaam  :D

----------


## coccinella

Engls, dobro nam došla!  :D 
Tc-tc, tek devet postova na forumu, već takva ovisnica!


 :Laughing:

----------


## Engls

Ah...kada su takoooo slatke te pelenuške!

----------


## Engls

26.10.2006. smo se pogledale u oči...(što je ona vidjela ne bih komentirala).
O platnenima smo razmišljli i dogovorili se da ćemo ih početi koristiti tek kada Erika napuni 3 mjesec.Tako nam je savjetovao prijatelj pelenaš(bolje rečeno Kamarisov fan),jer su platnene novog doba prevelike za buhicu kao što je moja bila u to vrijeme,ali (kako se dalo naslutiti da slijedo ALI)patronažna ju nije dobro pobrisala nakon prvog kupanja i sva koža među nogicama joj se počela guliti,pa mi je ista savjetovala luftanje.
Tada smo prešli na platnene i na korištenje marame. Eh,tu je počela jačati moja slabost...Vidjevši slatke guze vaših bebeača,nisam mogla odoljeti da ne sašijem i ja nešto svojoj.

----------


## cekana

Što bi bilo tek... da si nas ranije srela   :Laughing:  

A što se čeka sa slikama, molim  8) ajmo, ajmo, slikice na sunce  :D

----------


## Engls

Poslikane su,naravno,samo da još dokučim kako da ih stavim.
 :?

----------


## slava

Dakle, beba malecka skroz, a ti već teška ovisnica   :Laughing:  . Što li će tek s tobom biti, kakve će to kolekcije pelena biti....  :Grin:

----------


## Prihonja

Uzmi bilo koji link od naših Rodica (onaj Fotki ti je full jednostavan) i onda u Address skini sve do izvorne adrese, logiraj se prvi put i već ćeš skužit kako dalje. Tako sam i ja...
Dobrodošla  :D

----------


## kailash

Wellcome to the club!!!

Prijateljica mi je rekla da ako ovako nastavim, dok rodim ću imati barem 70 pelenica!!!!  :Embarassed:

----------


## Engls

Sva sreća pa imam nećakinju staru 10 dana.Krasan izgovor za šivanje novih pelena.
"Moja slabost" će malo teže prijeći u ovisnost,jer mi sve plaćamo gotovinom. Da imam karticu već bi se aparatić pario od silnog   peglanja.  :Laughing:  
Ovako,jedina boljka mi je šivanje u kompletima.
Sašila sam pelenu,koja mi je tako slatka,pa sam morala sašiti i posteljinu.Sutra ću staviti slike.

----------


## Fidji

Engls, pošalji mi na pp gdje si u Sesvetama, možda smo susjede.  :Smile:

----------


## red sonja

Cure, zene, citiram samu sebe (nekad u listopadu napisano )



> Ok, nisam ovisnica, jos 
> Trenutno imam samo 16, al 10's in the mail 
> I hocu jos, jos, jos


Ovisnica sam, ali moram na odvikavanje   :Crying or Very sad:   Em sto ih imam puno vise no sto nam treba, em sto vise nemam love.
Nisam sigurna u tocan broj, ali bilo bi negdje oko 40, sto nam je stvarno punooo. 
Ali cim kapne neka neplanirana lova, I'll be back  8)
A curama koje su zasluzne za nase novo brojcano stanje hvala punooo   :Kiss:  
Usrecile ste jednu malu guzu i jednu veliku mamu   :Grin:

----------


## Engls

Ovo je dio njih...
Najnovije moram još poslikati.
20 Kamaris
10 HM poketica
4 HM Fitted
1 HM AIO
http://public.fotki.com/engls/moje-pelenuke/

----------


## anjica

evo napokon i ja ljenčina poslikala jedan dio svojih PELENA, a drugi dio ću kad riješim probleme tehničke prirode ostao mi fotić u ZG

----------


## aries24

jedan dio, kažeš   :Nope:  

koji dio, četvrtina?   :Razz:

----------


## anjica

> jedan dio, kažeš   
> 
> koji dio, četvrtina?


  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Super kolekcija, tj. dio kolekcije! :D

----------


## buby

anjice  :Naklon:  ; veliš dio?
baš sam mislila pobrojati malo svoje; ali sada me sram (mi zabrijali na pocketice, za sada pičimo po FB, morat ću pitati za savjet iskusne - što još ima na tržištu u tom rangu?)

----------


## Paula

Samo da znate - ja se ispisujem iz ovog kluba - moje pelene stanu u jednu košaru (ako malo jaće nagazim) pa znaći da nisam ovisnik   :Razz:

----------


## momtobe

> Samo da znate - ja se ispisujem iz ovog kluba - moje pelene stanu u jednu košaru (ako malo jaće nagazim) pa znaći da nisam ovisnik


Same kod mene  :Smile:

----------


## kailash

*anjice* to smo čekali!!!! :D 

Jedva čekam ostatak, kad je ovaj dio tako lijep....  :Love:

----------


## cekana

> Samo da znate - ja se ispisujem iz ovog kluba - moje pelene stanu u jednu košaru (ako malo jaće nagazim) pa znaći da nisam ovisnik


Naravno da nisi ovisnik ako ti pada na pamet da zgaziš pelenu  :shock:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Nope:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Paula prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Samo da znate - ja se ispisujem iz ovog kluba - moje pelene stanu u jednu košaru (ako malo jaće nagazim) pa znaći da nisam ovisnik  
> 
> 
> Naravno da nisi ovisnik ako ti pada na pamet da zgaziš pelenu  :shock:


Slažem se! :shock:  :Nope:

----------


## anjica

> Paula prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Samo da znate - ja se ispisujem iz ovog kluba - moje pelene stanu u jednu košaru (ako malo jaće nagazim) pa znaći da nisam ovisnik  
> 
> 
> Naravno da nisi ovisnik ako ti pada na pamet da zgaziš pelenu  :shock:


 :shock: Paula :shock:

----------


## shogi

Anjica, sad znam zašto ti je trebalo više od mjesec dana da poslikaš DIO kolekcije  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## cekana

> evo napokon i ja ljenčina poslikala jedan dio svojih PELENA


  :Sing:   :Klap:  

konačnooooooooo... već me vršci prstiju bole  od   :Cekam:

----------


## Dia

> Paula prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Samo da znate - ja se ispisujem iz ovog kluba - moje pelene stanu u jednu košaru (ako malo jaće nagazim) pa znaći da nisam ovisnik  
> 
> 
> Naravno da nisi ovisnik ako ti pada na pamet da zgaziš pelenu  :shock:


  :Laughing:

----------


## Paula

> Naravno da nisi ovisnik ako ti pada na pamet da zgaziš pelenu  :shock:


Ma to je bilo više figurativno - još malo stisneš da stane jedna više   :Grin:

----------


## cekana

> cekana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Naravno da nisi ovisnik ako ti pada na pamet da zgaziš pelenu  :shock:   
> 
> 
> Ma to je bilo više figurativno - još malo stisneš da stane jedna više


Joj, draga, sorry - ja sam se našalila a cure se dohvatile gaženja  :/ naravno da je figurativno. No, to samo pokazuje kolika sam ja ovisnica kad primjećujem takve stvari   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## anjica

> Paula prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  cekana prvotno napisa
> ...


mislim da ni jedna od nas to nije shvatila ozbiljno, samo smo se malo kao šokirale iz zezancije  :Laughing:   :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> mislim da ni jedna od nas to nije shvatila ozbiljno, samo smo se malo kao šokirale iz zezancije


Naravno.  :Laughing:

----------


## josie

wow, anjice carice  :Naklon:  
ja bih odavno ove male prodala u čast novonadolazećih većih  :Grin:  

i pustite mi paulu na miru, trebate se sramiti vi koje ne peglate fittedice i frotirke, nego zgužvano bebi na guzu meku  :Razz:

----------


## Tiwi

> wow, anjice carice  
> ja bih odavno ove male prodala u čast novonadolazećih većih  
> 
> i pustite mi paulu na miru, trebate se sramiti vi koje ne peglate fittedice i frotirke, nego zgužvano bebi na guzu meku


  :Laughing:  

Josie legenda  8)  Komentari su genijalni, za potpisat!!

Anjice ove male su fakat slatke... kaj ti je nekaj novo u planu?   :Razz:

----------


## coccinella

Sad ću ja ispasti partybreaker, ali meni isto baš nije jasno to što odmah sve male pelene idu u prodaju. Pa zar ne mislite više imati djece?  :?

----------


## anjica

> Sad ću ja ispasti partybreaker, ali meni isto baš nije jasno to što odmah sve male pelene idu u prodaju. Pa zar ne mislite više imati djece?  :?


cocci nisi partybreaker, ja nisam još prodala niti jednu pelenu, ni ne mislim  :Grin:  , jedino bi *proljetnici* buby ustupila jednu pocketicu sb ak bude htjela
osim što naravno mislim imati još djece, ja sam emotivno vezana uz njih  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## coccinella

Anjice   :Heart:  !

----------


## josie

cocci, to ti je circle of life  :Razz:  .
manje se žrtvuju u korist većih, da bi napokon veće ponovo jednog dana poklekle pred nadolazećim, potpuno novim malenim.
(pod dojmom sam jednog dokumentarca od sinoć  :Rolling Eyes:  )

tiwi  :Grin:   :Kiss:

----------


## cekana

> trebate se sramiti vi koje ne peglate fittedice i frotirke, nego zgužvano bebi na guzu meku


Ja ni veš ne peglam odkada imam sušilicu i NIŠTA nikada nije zgužvano   :Razz:  pelene su nekad mekše i od guze moje

----------


## coccinella

> cocci, to ti je circle of life  .
> manje se žrtvuju u korist većih, da bi napokon veće ponovo jednog dana poklekle pred nadolazećim, potpuno novim malenim.
> (pod dojmom sam jednog dokumentarca od sinoć  )


Kupovinu malih pelena kod prve bebe smatram dobrom investicijom, ako žena misli imati još djece. Zato mi je žao to prodavati i žao mi je da sam ja kod prvog djeteta krenula sa one size pelenom, kao isplativije je.  :/ 
Sada bih sigurno drugačije postupila i drago mi je da ih anjica zadržava za drugo dijete.  :D

----------


## Tiwi

Ja se totalno guštam unaprijed --> cijelu trudnoću bum kupovala male slatke raznorazne pelenice newborn, small ma svakojake joooooj odmah bi ostala trudna   :Grin:

----------


## anjica

> ...kao isplativije je.  
>  :/


  :Laughing:  
mislim da na ovom pdf-u više nitko nije kompetentan pisati o isplativosti platnenih  :Laughing:

----------


## kailash

> Cocci prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...kao isplativije je.  
>  :/
> 
> 
>   
> mislim da na ovom pdf-u više nitko nije kompetentan pisati o isplativosti platnenih


potpisujem  :Laughing:  

Ja sad kao prednosti platnenih više ne spominjem riječ "ušteda"

----------


## Dia

ja mislim da cure prodaju da bi kupovale nove   :Razz:  
ja nedam svoje maljusne pelenice

----------


## cekana

> Cocci prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...kao isplativije je.  
>  :/
> 
> 
>   
> mislim da na ovom pdf-u više nitko nije kompetentan pisati o isplativosti platnenih


Meni se jedna ovisnica jutros jadala sms-om... kao zbrojila je koliko je love dala na pelene   :Laughing:  javit će se ona i ovdje sigurno... ja sam samo rekla "blago tebi, ja ne mogu ni zbrojiti"   :Grin:

----------


## anjica

> anjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Cocci prvotno napisa
> ...


meni se ta ovisnica jadala na pp  :Laughing:  
ja mogu zbrojiti, al ne želim 8)

----------


## Anita-AZ

Ja sam zbrojila sve za što znam i ispalo je oko 4000 kn do sad.

----------


## may

evo javlja se ta ovisnica koja se svima jada...
za sada cifra od oko 3800 kn.. užas...  :shock:    :Laughing:

----------


## coccinella

May, jesi li se ti ono žalila da nemaš novaca za sušilicu?   :Grin:

----------


## Anita-AZ

May.. tu smo negdje...  :Grin:

----------


## Anita-AZ

A mogla sam koristiti 30 bijelih i 5 zirafastih kamaris pelena jos godinu i pol! I uštediti huuuu... koliko.

Ali tada ne bi bilo gušt toliko toga. Shvatila sam da me te sitnice i gluposti strašno vesele, što šivanje, što veseli paketići koji stizu.... istraživanje neta za još zanimljivijim slađim stvarčicama itd... to mi je novi hobi, slatki i super. Ako me veseli, vrijedi tih novaca.

Znači, još uvijek je platneno pelenašstvo daleko jeftinije ili ako kupujemo najskuplje i najmedenije pelene dođe negdje na isto, ali smo uštedili djetetu zdravlje i podržali ekološke aspekte življenja. Nije ni to za bacit.  8)

----------


## anjica

> Znači, još uvijek je platneno pelenašstvo daleko jeftinije ili ako kupujemo najskuplje i najmedenije pelene dođe negdje na isto, ali smo uštedili djetetu zdravlje i podržali ekološke aspekte življenja. Nije ni to za bacit.   8)


slažem se   :Kiss:

----------


## Dia

i na kraju ih mozes prodati, tak da racunica i nije tak strasna

----------


## Anita-AZ

Točno tako!

----------


## Engls

Ja sam kupila paket Kamarisovih...pa sam sašila par malih slatkih,jer joj pupak nije otpao jako dugo,a poslije da ranica prije zaraste(još je nekoliko dana krvarilo iz pupka)...potom je uslijedio moj put ka dolje...Sada šijem po njenoj guzi.Uvijek su joj taman.Ukoliko ne sašijem u prosjeku dvije pelene dnevno dobijem alergijski osip!!!
Sve pelenaške guze koje poznam dobile su po jednu pod bor (od flisa i flanela,kako se mame ne bi izvlačile da nemaju cover).
Nema smisla zbrajati račune! MM samo plati i ne komentira,jadan već je odustao.

----------


## shogi

Engls, i ti si jako zaglibila  :Laughing:  

Anita, sve si dobro rekla  :Love:

----------


## Engls

Pa ima još dosta do 11 000,00 kn!
 8)

----------


## renci

Dia napisa:


> i na kraju ih mozes prodati, tak da racunica i nije tak strasna


točno tako! :D

----------


## renci

evo vam malo naših novih slikica, a i neka dugovanja da odradim!
http://public.fotki.com/rencim/slike-s-pelenama/

----------


## anjica

renci, super su slike 
maneken je  :Zaljubljen:  
a štrik  :Klap:

----------


## Engls

Prekrasne su...Najrađe bih sjela i popila kavicu na tvom balkonu!

----------


## magriz

evo i nas da se pohvalimo s jednom MIB nevom, JT dalmatiner coverom, SB oct i dvije lijepe FB...  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## anjica

> evo i nas da se pohvalimo s jednom MIB nevom, JT dalmatiner coverom, SB oct i dvije lijepe FB...


  :Zaljubljen:  

sad ću ja kao Ceki, 
 :Cekam:   slikice

----------


## Dia

renci super

----------


## kailash

*renci* maneken je premeden....
*magriz* 'oćemo slike!!!

----------


## magriz

renci mališa je premedeni   :Zaljubljen:  


slikice... ah! hoću, jednog dana... obećajem...  :Razz:

----------


## may

> A mogla sam koristiti 30 bijelih i 5 zirafastih kamaris pelena jos godinu i pol! I uštediti huuuu... koliko.
> 
> Ali tada ne bi bilo gušt toliko toga. Shvatila sam da me te sitnice i gluposti strašno vesele, što šivanje, što veseli paketići koji stizu.... istraživanje neta za još zanimljivijim slađim stvarčicama itd... to mi je novi hobi, slatki i super. Ako me veseli, vrijedi tih novaca.
> 
> Znači, još uvijek je platneno pelenašstvo daleko jeftinije ili ako kupujemo najskuplje i najmedenije pelene dođe negdje na isto, ali smo uštedili djetetu zdravlje i podržali ekološke aspekte življenja. Nije ni to za bacit.  8)


daj zamisli koja monotoanija... 30 bijelih pelena   :Crying or Very sad:  
da da, gušte je,ali mi imamo za sada jedan budget pa mm baš i nije mišljenja da trebamo toliko davati za te pelene...
sa zdravljem djeteta se slažem...

dia, ma tko bi ih prodao...ja mislim da niti jednu svoju korištenu neću nikada prodati..

----------


## may

ja pobrojala svoje... čini mi se a ih imam 40,ali nisu sve još u upotrebi jer su nam neke velike..

----------


## Dia

evo moje brojevno stanje:

33 pelene:
od toga su 30 fitted
19 hm
1 mib
1 totsbots
4 racman
1 c. bendel
1 popolini
3 kushies

2 aio babylove (koje prodajem jer su nam velike)
1 fb pocket

te 12 covera:
babylove
bumkins
bummis
ME
popolini vento
mib
prorap
imsevimse
hm flis
3 kamaris

te i dalje u iscekivanju sb (2 oct i 2 aio)

----------


## slava

Koliko covera  :shock:

----------


## Dia

to sam i ja rekla sama sebi  :shock: 
al nisu svi vise u upotrebi jer smo ih prerasli, prorap nam je jos veliki 
sad smo na popolini, ME, mib i imse vimse

al ove male nedam, cekat ce drugu guzu   :Grin:  
bummis je cak newborn, nesto prepremedeno

----------


## anjica

> Koliko covera  :shock:


Dii su coveri fetiš  :Laughing:

----------


## anjica

i mi imamo dva noviteta :D 
zeleni Racman 
i Heiny Huggers

----------


## kailash

eto sad me dia ohrabrila sa svojim brojem covera....ja si sve mislim da ih imam sasvim dosta a imam samo 4. znači smijem još??  :Grin:

----------


## slava

> eto sad me dia ohrabrila sa svojim brojem covera....ja si sve mislim da ih imam sasvim dosta a imam samo 4. znači smijem još??


Možeš ih naručivati u različitim veličinama   :Smile:

----------


## kailash

> kailash prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> eto sad me dia ohrabrila sa svojim brojem covera....ja si sve mislim da ih imam sasvim dosta a imam samo 4. znači smijem još?? 
> 
> 
> Možeš ih naručivati u različitim veličinama


imaš pravo, pa da složim unaprijed kolekciju u svakoj veličini po 4-5  :Grin:

----------


## slava

A to je tek prva beba.... . Pa ti imaš razloga i potrebe naručivati pelenke skupa s coverima  :Grin:  .

----------


## anjica

> A to je tek prva beba.... . Pa ti imaš razloga i potrebe naručivati pelenke skupa s coverima  .


kako ju još ohrabruješ
na kraju će kailash imat više covera nego pelena  :Grin:

----------


## kailash

ma ja imam i razloga i potreba i opravdanja nemilice naručivati pelene i covere. to je zaključak :D

----------


## slava

E da financije više dozvoljavaju... (iako nije tako loše, zadovoljna sam svojom kolekcijom). Ali, samo kad pomislim kad opet budem trudna....mmmmm....pa kad krenem skupljati od malih prema većima....  :Joggler:

----------


## kailash

a dal smo mi vidjeli tvoju kolekciju, *slava*? :?

----------


## Dia

joj sad cu ja ispasti jos i krivac
ma to je krenulo tak da sam kupila 2 kamarisova, onda nam je jedna pelenoovisnica poklonila jos jedan kamaris i babylove, a mara bummis newborn, hvala cure   :Kiss:   (sad su nam svi mali ili ocufali-kamaris)
onda sam ja kupila bumkins i ceki nam je dala hm flis
pa mi je trebao jedan veci za nocne pelene i kupila popolini i prorap (preveliki nam je)

sad smo narasli i u dva dana sam kupila me, mib i imsevimse, jer mi tri u prosjeku trebaju aktivno

eto...ne koristim ja svih 12 istovremeno   :Razz:  to je samo stanje moje ladice

----------


## slava

> a dal smo mi vidjeli tvoju kolekciju, *slava*? :?



Niste još, baš si razmišljam kako bi ih trebala poslikati  i posložiti  :Smile:

----------


## kailash

> kailash prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a dal smo mi vidjeli tvoju kolekciju, *slava*? :?
> 
> 
> 
> Niste još, baš si razmišljam kako bi ih trebala poslikati  i posložiti


dakako da bi trebala  :Grin:

----------


## momtobe

Ponosno predstavljam naše blago...


http://public.fotki.com/momtobe/hana/


Samo da kažem da je ovo stvarno dovoljno pelena. I da to ne znači da nećemo probati još štošta  :Grin:

----------


## kailash

*momtobe* veeery nice  :Zaljubljen:  

vidim, sviđaju vam se SB.

Svaka čast na kolekciji, jaaako lijepe pelenice...mmmm boje

----------


## anjica

momtobe prekrasno ti je blago   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## may

jao dia, pa što će ti toliko covera?  :Smile: 
vidim da platnene ovisnice jedva čekaju opet biti trudne pa da imaju
razloga kupovati male pelenice... vrlo čudno,ali razumijem.nisam ni
ja daleko od toga..samo, mi sa jednim djetetom smo daleko u većoj prednosti od nekih..  :Smile:

----------


## momtobe

Hvala!

Zapravo je prilično monotona kolekcija, kad sam omastila brk na SB outletu  :Laughing:

----------


## renci

vou!
koliko lijepih pelena!
svaka čast momtobe!  :Kiss:

----------


## magriz

> magriz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> evo i nas da se pohvalimo s jednom MIB nevom, JT dalmatiner coverom, SB oct i dvije lijepe FB... 
> 
> 
>   
> 
> sad ću ja kao Ceki, 
>   slikice


moj mali dalmatinac

----------


## vimmerby

:Zaljubljen:       preslatki je!!!

----------


## anjica

magriz  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kailash

magriz preprepreslatki ti je  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## momtobe

Ajme kakav šećerko!

----------


## slava

Koje okice   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## josie

> moj mali dalmatinac


 meni je mali magrizić jedan od najljepših dječaka na cijelom forumu  :Heart: ,

bez dalmatinera ili sa   :Wink:

----------


## slava

> meni je mali magrizić jedan od najljepših dječaka na cijelom forumu ,
> 
> bez dalmatinera ili sa


A ja se ne bi mogla odlučiti između tvog Jakova i margizića   :Smile:

----------


## magriz

> meni je mali magrizić jedan od najljepših dječaka na cijelom forumu ,
> 
> bez dalmatinera ili sa


cure hvala...

josie - meni je tvoj Jakov prelijep razlika je u mamama - jakovova je daleko zgodnija od Franove   :Wink:

----------


## anjica

> razlika je u mamama - jakovova je daleko zgodnija od Franove   [/size]


koja skromnost  :Smile:

----------


## klmama

http://new.photos.yahoo.com/sabina40...04169485671/35

moj novitet   :Grin:  
tri sličice zaredom

koji gušt opet objavljivati  8)

----------


## josie

> "magriz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  razlika je u mamama - jakovova je daleko zgodnija od Franove   
> 
> 
> koja skromnost


i koja laž  :Kiss:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> http://new.photos.yahoo.com/sabina40...04169485671/35
> 
> moj novitet   
> tri sličice zaredom
> 
> koji gušt opet objavljivati  8)


 :D   :Kiss:

----------


## kailash

*klmama* :D

----------


## klmama

:D jelda
a još dok stignu dvije xl hh   :Razz:  
valjda će biti ok, ako ne, idemo na xxl
sad sam brojala po albumu, kroz moje ruke je prošlo cca 130-150 pelenica   :Laughing:

----------


## aries24

tooo klmama  :D

----------


## coccinella

Klmama  :Naklon:   :Naklon:

----------


## kailash

130 - 150 :shock:   :Klap:   :Naklon:

----------


## cekana

> koji gušt opet objavljivati  8)


 :D

----------


## magriz

> sad sam brojala po albumu, kroz moje ruke je prošlo cca 130-150 pelenica


 :shock:   :Naklon:

----------


## slava

> sad sam brojala po albumu, kroz moje ruke je prošlo cca 130-150 pelenica


wow!!!  :Naklon:

----------


## enela

*klmama* ti si moj ideal. Kad te dostignem, pristajem na troje djece! Uh, da ovo vidi MD odma bi naručio i kontejner pelena   :Laughing:

----------


## cekana

Molim da se uzme u obzir da je klmama imala istovremeno dvoje platnenopelenaša   :Razz:

----------


## slava

Velika je to brojka pelene, pa i za dvoje. Ali, ima ovdje koji su i s jednim pelenašem jako blizu   :Laughing:  (da sad ne navodim nickove   :Grin:  ).

----------


## anjica

klmama  :Klap:

----------


## vimmerby

ja samo prijavljujem da moje dijete upravo fura svoju prvu platnenu pelenu u životu!  :D 

namještanje je super prošlo (bar prema mojim pojmovima) i čekam kaj se bude dogodilo u idućih sat i pol. 
-imam novi životni smisao

on se smije, viče i igra, znači da mu nije loše

jedino mu je guza malo veća i nogice su mu "naširoko" ali mislim da je to do mene tj. mog namještanja pelene. bar se time tješim

eto, zasad sam baš hepi i stalno ga mjerkam

nadam se da bude dobro prošlo jer nemamo kremu na guzi...

a i baš mi se sviđe ideja o platnenima!

epopeja - e ja kad pišem onda fakat udavi...

----------


## cekana

> -imam novi životni smisao


  :Laughing:  
evo nam još jedne ovisnice  :D

----------


## momtobe

vimmerby, velcome!

----------


## may

welcome to the club..

----------


## Engls

V. bježi dok još možeš!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## vimmerby

jok!

već  je kasno...

 :Grin:

----------


## anjica

welcome to the club..
 :Cekam:   prve slikice

----------


## enela

> welcome to the club..
>   prve slikice


Anjice, anjice! Kolko smo samo tebe čekali sa slikicama   :Kiss:

----------


## may

:Laughing:

----------


## anjica

> anjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> welcome to the club..
>   prve slikice
> 
> 
> Anjice, anjice! Kolko smo samo tebe čekali sa slikicama


  :Embarassed:

----------


## Tiwi

Jedva sam vas našla   :Smile:  

Nakon malo reduciranja i MMovih zamolbi (jer sad i on nekoliko puta dnevno mijenja pelene) kupih još tri preeeeekrasne, posebne, lijepeeee
evo ih: http://public.fotki.com/PatrikovSvij...atnene_pelene/

Naime, MMu su HH odlične, lakše mu ih je zakopčati a otkad sam naučila da treba ostati onaj dio koji viri - vani, od tada ni ne procure   :Smile:  . Punim ih original insertom + pola tetre (da bude tanko) i drži bez beda 2 sata (ali i noć, iako ja ipak noću stavim FB)...

Boje se možda ne vide najbolje, ali evo usporedba: http://public.fotki.com/PatrikovSvij...redbaboja.html

----------


## vimmerby

Tiwi, krasni noviteti!   :Zaljubljen:  

ma baš volim šarene pelene! 

a ja tek sad vidla   :Cekam:  , fakat sam se pogubila više u ovom mnoštvu!

pa evo našeg početka!

http://public.fotki.com/vimmerby/platneni-poeci/

----------


## momtobe

Vimmerby, ajme kakav bucko!!!  :Zaljubljen:  


Sve mi se čini da uživa u svojoj novoj peleni...

----------


## kailash

Vimmerby kako bih ga ščipnula za te obraščiće  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Evo čitam vaš forum i baš ste mi pomogli pri odabiru pelena, a i savjeti za održavanje su fantastični, doslovno sam ih slijedila i ful sam zadovoljna...

počela sam sa 2 kom kamarisovih još u trudnoći, no moram reči da nisam baš bog zna ča zadovoljna, naime mala mi se rodila sa malo manje od 3kg, sad ima 5,5 mj i 6kg i jošuvijek su joj kamarisove velike oko nogicama...  no inspirirana vašim postovima naručila sam si od ME nekoliko pelena i strpljivo čekala da mi dođe prijateljica iz kanade da mi ih donese.  ajme kad sam ih vidila *oduševljena* uzela sam AIO dry ali sam krivo nešto pročitala i nisam naručula covere... to ću u sljedećoj narudžbi, za sada koristim kamarisove covere.  ove ME su tako mekane, suhe, PREDIVNE.  a oko nogica se zatvaraju k'o boca.

no, imam i jedno pitanje za iskusnije mame.  kako se ponašaju te pelene kad se dijete počinje više micati, tj puzati itd?  moja antonellica nije još počela ali ja bi naručila još tih AIO dry s coverima, ali me zanimaju vaša iskustva.

kailash, drago mi je da nisam jedina mama u Istri koja je naumila da će biti platnena pelenašica u trudnoći, I thought I was the only one  :Wink:

----------


## kailash

baš mi je drago da nas ima iz Istre...još iz Savičente (to mi je jedno od dražih odredišta  :Smile:  )

----------


## may

danci dobro došla, ako trebaš savjet pitaj...
usput, imaš privatnu poruku...

----------


## Danci_Krmed

još mi nije nitko odgovorio  :Sad: 

no, imam i jedno pitanje za iskusnije mame. kako se ponašaju te pelene kad se dijete počinje više micati, tj puzati itd? moja antonellica nije još počela ali ja bi naručila još tih AIO dry s coverima, ali me zanimaju vaša iskustva, da naručim još te ili ne?

tnx

----------


## kailash

danci ja bih ti rado odgovorila al ne znam  :Sad:

----------


## cekana

Moje dijetešce puže brzinom svjetlosti u svakoj peleni, a polako i hoda... nemaš brige za pokretljivost

----------


## Snowflake

Mislim da je na nekom topiku već bilo govora o tome smetaju li platnene pelene ili ne kod puzanja i hodanja.
Moje iskustvo je da je da nam pelene nisu ništa smetale, nisu se pomicale i nisu promakale, bez obzira je li to AIO, pocket ili fitted pelena sa zaštitnim gaćicama. Puzao je sto na sat, sad već hoda i trči i ne bih rekla da mu išta smeta.   :Smile:  
Ništa ne brini i uživajte!

----------


## Dia

ja sam skuzila da M. u nekim pelenama nemoze uopce savinuti nogicu u kuku

----------


## buby

evo nas; imamo 10FB (da li ulazim u klub sa ovom brojkom, koji je ulazni prag?)
istina, dvije su nam prevelike (L), pa sam ih stavila na burzu da kupim još petitki  :Grin:

----------


## buby

zaboravih staviti slikicu http://public.fotki.com/bubynr1/luci...ominik/fb.html

----------


## may

> ja sam skuzila da M. u nekim pelenama nemoze uopce savinuti nogicu u kuku


u kojima?  :shock:

----------


## Dia

u onima koje su nisko rezane tj. plitke, pa kad zaljepim cicak on ide preko kuka
nisam do sada pazila da budu visoko rezane na boku

----------


## enela

Dia, Cuddlebuns bikini cut su ti super za to.

----------


## Dia

koje su to? moze link?

----------


## enela

*Dia*,  CuddleBuns, a nekad ima i kod Amy.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> *Dia*,  CuddleBuns, a nekad ima i kod Amy.


A nekad i kod Teddy.  :Laughing:

----------


## kailash

> enela prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *Dia*,  CuddleBuns, a nekad ima i kod Amy.
> 
> 
> A nekad i kod Teddy.


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

usput, ti bi baš bila dobra za takav biznis...

----------


## Dia

who is amy?

----------


## kailash

> who is amy?


amy is at http://www.cottontailbaby.com/

----------


## TeddyBearz

> TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  enela prvotno napisa
> ...


Možeš si misliti, na kraju bi sebi zadržala sve naručene pelene.  :Nope:   :Laughing:

----------


## buby

TeddyBearz, jesi probala šivati pelene?

----------


## TeddyBearz

> TeddyBearz, jesi probala šivati pelene?


Ma kakvi, nemam ja šivačkog talenta.  :Grin:

----------


## anjica

malo smo se ponovili  :Smile:  
starbunz cover
bumkins AIO
i još jedan bumkins AIO

----------


## vimmerby

krasni noviteti!  :D

----------


## vimmerby

a kakav je taj starbunz na guzi?

----------


## momtobe

Oj Anjice, otkud ti ove lijepe Bumkinsice?  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## anjica

> a kakav je taj starbunz na guzi?


čim ju poslikam u njemu stavim sličice   :Smile:

----------


## kailash

ooopaaa anjice! super noviteti  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## slava

Divne su   :Smile:

----------


## momtobe

> Oj Anjice, otkud ti ove lijepe Bumkinsice?


Hoću reći, reci otkud si naručivala, jer sve si nešto mislim, i ja bih još jednu, super su...

----------


## anjica

> momtobe prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Oj Anjice, otkud ti ove lijepe Bumkinsice? 
> 
> 
> Hoću reći, reci otkud si naručivala, jer sve si nešto mislim, i ja bih još jednu, super su...


 naručivala sam  preko may, tako da nemam pojma s koje stranice, javit će se ona sigurno....

----------


## Dia

prijavljujem novi popolini popo wrap na cicak   :Grin:

----------


## kailash

> prijavljujem novi popolini popo wrap na cicak


bijeli ili oni novi u bojama?

----------


## Dia

bijeli sa zecekima, mrkvicama, cvjeticima...onakav kakav ti ne volis   :Razz:

----------


## Dia

evo i slikica 
popowrap

te dvije nove pocketice koje marino proucava
fancy pants
dream boat

----------


## slava

baš su slatke   :Smile:

----------


## vimmerby

baš jesu!

a vidim, sviđaju se i malom dečku!   :Zaljubljen:  

ma, Marino mi je preslatki! koji taj dečko osmjeh ima...

----------


## may

joj nemam više pojma sa koje sam stranice naučila, ma ima bumkinsa svugdje, zati mi se i miješa...
ja prodajem takav NOVI starbunz cover, veličina L, nikako da to stavim na burzu...

----------


## aries24

may, kakav starbunz cover prodaješ? ja sam zainteresirana

----------


## josie

> may, kakav starbunz cover prodaješ? ja sam zainteresirana


da, kakav starbunz?  :Grin:

----------


## aries24

iš tamo, ti već imaš, ja prva pitala   :Razz:

----------


## nelitza77

pitanje za Teddy jel imas vec ovakvu
http://www.babyheaven.se/foton/pocke...nos_L_side.jpg 
nije moja, smrc, nekak su mi skupe

----------


## TeddyBearz

> pitanje za Teddy jel imas vec ovakvu
> http://www.babyheaven.se/foton/pocke...nos_L_side.jpg 
> nije moja, smrc, nekak su mi skupe


Nemam.  :Grin:  Koliko skupe?

----------


## enela

*nelitza77*,  a imaju li oni stranice na engleskom? Švedski mi malo šteka   :Laughing:

----------


## vimmerby

ma, ti samo gledaj pod "blöjor & bindor" cijene su ti podebljane. 

a kruna ti je nešto malo slabija od kune tak da po ovome kaj vidim, pelena košta oko 200 kn   :Grin:

----------


## kailash

> pelena košta oko 200 kn


 :shock:  skupo

----------


## mamuška

molim brzi odgovor, a sram me uopće što to pitam...- do koje dobi OTPRILIKE beba teži oko 7 kg?  :Embarassed:  ×1000

----------


## anjica

> do koje dobi OTPRILIKE beba teži oko 7 kg?


Anja je imala toliko kila s 2 i pol mjeseca, a neke bebe tek sa 6, 7 mjeseci, to ti je dosta individualno

----------


## vimmerby

> pelena košta oko 200 kn
> 			
> 		
> 
>  :shock:  skupo


skupo, skupo 

ja sam mislila sestrični javiti da mi tam kupi Imse Vimse, ali kad sam vidla njihove cijene, uopće se ne isplati. pa još i poštarina...

a, visoki standard, visoke cijene  8)

----------


## mamuška

> do koje dobi OTPRILIKE beba teži oko 7 kg?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Anja je imala toliko kila s 2 i pol mjeseca, a neke bebe tek sa 6, 7 mjeseci, to ti je dosta individualno


 :/

----------


## TeddyBearz

> kailash prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				pelena košta oko 200 kn
> ...


  :Grin:  A što kažete na ovo?

http://www.patchworkpixie.com/jan07/cheesetoast.jpg

Cijena prava sitnica - $77!  :Grin:

----------


## vimmerby

auuu! mnogo skupo! više i od pravog tostera! ali je simpa, šta jest, jest...

ovakva pelenica bila bi za vitrinu,  bilo bi mi ju žao dati na "ukakavanje"   :Grin:

----------


## anjica

skupo, skuuupo :shock:

----------


## slava

U čemu je štos, zašto je tako skupa  :? .

----------


## TeddyBearz

> U čemu je štos, zašto je tako skupa  :? .


Unikat. Od jako popularne WAHM.  :Grin:  Žene su se mlatile da je kupe.  :Laughing:

----------


## vimmerby

ima mrtvih?   :Grin:  

žena mora da je stvarno jaaako popularna i ima zlatne ruke...

----------


## Olivija

mamuška - moje čedo je bilo 7 kg s nekih 8 mjeseci! Mi smo laka kategorija  8)

----------


## momtobe

Uuuuuuuu... ja mislim da u Americi ima još ovisnijih ovisnica, kad se tuku na aukcijama za pelenu...što bi bilo da se kod nas na burzi pelene prodaju na aukciji?  :Laughing:

----------


## slava

e pa toliko ovisna ipak nisam   :Wink:

----------


## kailash

*teddy* stvarno imaš talent za pronalaženje ultra skupih pelena...kako si samo nabasala na ovo

----------


## slava

hm... nabasala, kako ju već nema u svojoj kolekciji???   :Laughing:

----------


## anjica

> hm... nabasala, kako ju već nema u svojoj kolekciji???


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
zato ona i imalo tako veliku rasprodaju ovih dana

----------


## TeddyBearz

> slava prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> hm... nabasala, kako ju već nema u svojoj kolekciji???  
> 
> 
>    
> zato ona i imalo tako veliku rasprodaju ovih dana


  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:  Zločeste babe.


Kailash, a ni ne znam kako, slučajno nabasala i šokirala se.  :Laughing:

----------


## anjica

> anjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  slava prvotno napisa
> ...


  :Laughing:  
 šta god napišeš u google iskaču samo pelene  :Wink:

----------


## kailash

to ti je, draga moja, talent   :Kiss:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> šta god napišeš u google iskaču samo pelene


Pa daaaaaa, a nisam stvarno ništa, kunem se...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## magriz

evo ja konačno uslikala većinu naših pelenica...

----------


## Anita-AZ

*Magriz* - odlična kolekcija!!  :D

----------


## anjica

*magriz* jako lijepa kolekcija  :D

----------


## TeddyBearz

> evo ja konačno uslikala većinu naših pelenica...


Jedno pitanje - kakve su ono, zaboga, Bumgenius? :shock: Zar su ostale bez boje?! :shock:

----------


## magriz

> Jedno pitanje - kakve su ono, zaboga, Bumgenius? :shock: Zar su ostale bez boje?! :shock:


jes... pranje na 60 oC, ima za posljedicu colourless bG pelene... srećom svojstva pelena su netaknuta

----------


## Olivija

Ovo su stare. 2.0. se mogu prati i na 60 i ne bi trebale izgubiti boju, ali tebi su izblijedile daleko više od mojih...

----------


## may

to se zove pelena koja mijenja boju   :Laughing:  2 u1   :Laughing:

----------


## enela

*magriz*, baš slatko!
Možeš li mi, molim te, napraviti neku usporedbu bumkinsa AIO i kushies AIO? Bumkins imam, ali nemam pojma kakve su ove druge  :?

----------


## coccinella

Ja sam šokirana time kako su bG izgubile boju.  :shock:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Ja sam šokirana time kako su bG izgubile boju.  :shock:


I ja! :shock: Znam da bi na 2.0 to navodno trebalo biti riješeno, ali ovo je fakat koma. :/

----------


## Irchi

Magriz, super ti je kolekcija  :D .
 I stvarno ne mogu vjerovati ovo za boju   :Evil or Very Mad:  . Nadam se da su to popravili.

----------


## Irchi

A nama su napokon počele stizati naše  :D  :D !
Evo prve dvije (za ovu drugu se dvoumim da li je zadržati, malo mi je pretrebičasta):
http://public.fotki.com/Tinki/platnene/snapezl.html

----------


## TeddyBearz

> (za ovu drugu se dvoumim da li je zadržati, malo mi je pretrebičasta):


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## nelitza77

> o se zove pelena koja mijenja boju Laughing 2 u1 Laughing


to se i meni dogodilo sa cijelom masinom pelenica opranih na 60  :Embarassed:  jer sam (pametnica!) s njima prala i dva microterry uloska (tj. carobne krpe  :Rolling Eyes:  ). Pa sad imam ME u lagano zelenkastom tonu (kad nisam mogla odljeti pastelno plavoj i pastelno zelenoj carobnoj krpici!)  :Laughing:

----------


## coccinella

Irchi, prekrasne su mi ove tvoje Snap EZ.   :D

----------


## Irchi

> Irchi, prekrasne su mi ove tvoje Snap EZ.   :D


Koje, ove trebičaste sigurno  :Grin:  ?

P.s. Non-stop zaboravljam komentirati genijalni avatar (odnosno tvoju preslatku Pipi   :Zaljubljen: ).

----------


## magriz

> (za ovu drugu se dvoumim da li je zadržati, malo mi je pretrebičasta):


ta bi je super.... pogotovo za dečke...

----------


## coccinella

> coccinella prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Irchi, prekrasne su mi ove tvoje Snap EZ.   :D
> 
> 
> Koje, ove trebičaste sigurno  ?
> 
> P.s. Non-stop zaboravljam komentirati genijalni avatar (odnosno tvoju preslatku Pipi  ).


Aha, "trebičasta" mi je prva liga.   :Laughing:  

Hvala ti na komplimentu.   :Kiss:

----------


## Irchi

*NOVE!!!!!!!*

Mutt
I njegov stariji brat
Braco pokazuje sve svoje adute
Kineskinja
Pa Kineskinja iznutra
I još malo Kineskinje
Jedna posebna FB
Božica
Božica pokazuje intimu

----------


## anjica

> *NOVE!!!!!!!*
> 
> Mutt
> I njegov stariji brat
> Braco pokazuje sve svoje adute
> Kineskinja
> Pa Kineskinja iznutra
> I još malo Kineskinje
> Jedna posebna FB
> ...


  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## vimmerby

wow, Irchi!!! krasno!   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## coccinella

Wow, Irchi!  :Naklon:   :Mljac:   :Klap:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Krasne pelenice!  :Zaljubljen:  



(Vidiš Cocci, ima nas još...  :Grin: )

----------


## kailash

*irchi*  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## coccinella

> (Vidiš Cocci, ima nas još... )


Misliš.... snobeka?   :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> (Vidiš Cocci, ima nas još... )
> 
> 
> Misliš.... snobeka?


Mislim onih koji žele malo posebniju kolekciju, vještice zločesta.  :Mad:   :Razz:

----------


## enela

Uh, Irchi, preeekraaasno!
Taman kad pomislim da ništa više ne trebam nakon što mi stignu mutti, ti uletiš sa svojom China girl...

----------


## anjica

> *Taman kad pomislim da ništa više ne trebam* nakon što mi stignu mutti, ti uletiš sa svojom China girl...


tako ti se to uvijek vrti u krug, misliš da ne trebaš pa netko uleti s nekom super pelenicom, i onda zaključiš da ipak trebaš  :Grin:  .........

----------


## Irchi

Curke hvala vam   :Kiss:  !
Evo još jedan slatkiš  :Grin:  .

----------


## buby

Irchi :D - drago mi je da ti stižu, wow koja kolekcija

----------


## Irchi

Da, ali sad ljubomorno pazim da mu ne stavim slučajno neku koju ne želim nikada vidjeti pokakanu  :Rolling Eyes:  . Znači LHC i muttovi čekaju  8) .

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Da, ali sad ljubomorno pazim da mu ne stavim slučajno neku koju ne želim nikada vidjeti pokakanu  . Znači LHC i muttovi čekaju  8) .


  :Laughing:

----------


## vimmerby

:Smile:  

btw.
sirena je mrak!

----------


## kailash

> Da, ali sad ljubomorno pazim da mu ne stavim slučajno neku koju ne želim nikada vidjeti pokakanu  . Znači LHC i muttovi čekaju  8) .


  :Laughing:  

usput, ova LHC je premedena  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mara

Ja sam napokon stavila Irmine bivše pelene na net.
Mirtine još čekaju da ih poslikam.

http://public.fotki.com/mara73/pelene/

----------


## enela

Konačno i meni stigli Mutti (i još dvije pelenice)! Zamislite veselja kad se poštar danas pojavio s tri paketića  :D 

Mutt 1 izvana
Mutt 1 iznutra 
Mutt 2 izvana
Mutt 2 iznutra
Cuddlebuns 1 
Cuddlebuns 2 izvana
Cuddlebuns 2 iznutra


Još samo da mi *Irchi* otkrije gdje je upecala onu little china girl… *Irchiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii*!
Ma da, još i koji Mutt AIO i Cuddlebuns AIO da ulovim.

----------


## anjica

*enela* prekrasno   :Klap:

----------


## vimmerby

*enela*, stvarno su krasne sve do jedne!   :Bouncing:  


a ovo je najmekša i najslađa pelena koju mi zasad imamo  

*LHC AIO žabe reperice*

*pogled iznutra*

----------


## TeddyBearz

Enela, koji je to materijal iznutra u ovoj drugoj CB?

----------


## anjica

> *enela*, stvarno su krasne sve do jedne!   
> 
> 
> a ovo je najmekša i najslađa pelena koju mi zasad imamo  
> 
> *LHC AIO žabe reperice*
> 
> *pogled iznutra*


  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  


LHC AIO žabe reperice* ne otvara se slika, nego za pisanje posta

----------


## enela

Hvala, hvala   :Smile:  
*vimmerby*  :Zaljubljen:  




> Enela, koji je to materijal iznutra u ovoj drugoj CB?


Piše ovak: 


> Outer Layer: Teddies N Shapes
> Hidden Layer: Thick interlock
> Inner Layer: Orange Sherpa
> Soaker: Sherpa and/or Burley Knit Terry
> Finish: Durable Resin Snaps and Wooly Nylon thread

----------


## vimmerby

> vimmerby prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *enela*, stvarno su krasne sve do jedne!   
> 
> 
> a ovo je najmekša i najslađa pelena koju mi zasad imamo  
> 
> *LHC AIO žabe reperice*
> ...


jao jao, seljo na djelu isprobava hiperlink!   :Embarassed:  

nisam ni skužila, sreća pa može na next i previous

----------


## TeddyBearz

Aha, sherpa, to je dosta slično fleece-u.  :Smile:

----------


## anjica

imamo par noviteta  :Smile:  

*bumGenius! Deluxe bamboo Fitted L*
*Granny's Ark AIO L*
*Snooty Booty AIO L*
*Snooty Booty cover L*
*popolini cover vento naranđasti L*
*popolini vento cover delfini L*
*popolini vento cover bube L*
*popolini ultrafit organic*
*popolini vrećica za platnene pelene*

----------


## vimmerby

jako su ti lijepi noviteti!  

pogotovo mi se sviđa snooty booty cover  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## slava

popolini ultrafit organic  tako izgleda mekano i lijepo

----------


## anjica

> popolini ultrafit organic  tako izgleda mekano i lijepo


prepremekan je  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## aries24

i pije ko smuk  :D

----------


## enela

Potpisujem sve za popolini ultrafit, ali meni je tak nekak glomazna   :Sad:   i uglavnom zato stoji u ormaru.

----------


## enela

Snooty booty cover je mraaaaaak!
Htjela sam takvu AIO, ali...

----------


## aries24

zato je meni popolini noćna

----------


## may

da snooty je mrak   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## anjica

> zato je meni popolini noćna


i nakon prvog noćnog probanja, moram priznati da je savršena za noć i velike popišance

----------


## anjica

:Zaljubljen:   1.
  :Zaljubljen:   2.

----------


## vimmerby

anjice,  :D  :D 

još su ljepše nego su izgledale na njihovim slikama! 

stvarno   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## aries24

joooooj   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Dia

anjica sad nisam jedina koja imam tonu covera   :Razz:

----------


## anjica

> anjica sad nisam jedina koja imam tonu covera


 8)

----------


## coccinella

Prelatke su mi ove LHC.
I daj sada konačno da čujem kakve su na djelu. 
A rado bih i da ih poslikaš na Anji.
Možda i da mi nešto otpjevaš, ha?   :Laughing:

----------


## aries24

baš me zanima da li LHC AIO znaju da su AIO

(ja skeptična s toliko konvertiranih AIO-ica u fittedice)

----------


## TeddyBearz

LHC imaju skriveni sloj PUL-a, nisu od impregniranog pamuka. (Naravno, nemam pojma da li to znači da ne puštaju. :?)

----------


## Irchi

Anjica, pelenice su   :Zaljubljen:  i   :Zaljubljen:  .
Mi još nismo probali LHC jer me frka da ih ne pokaka   :Grin:  . Mutt
3SZr su genijalni.

Naše proširenje kolekcije:
Majmunčići
Football
Muttaqin Seaspray 3SR
The Calico Baby
CB iznutra
CB iznutra 2

----------


## anjica

*Irchi* wooooow, prekrasne su

----------


## vimmerby

*Irchi*, ma stvarno su krasne, sve!   :Heart:  

ovi majmunčići su mi stara patnja...

----------


## momtobe

Opa! Teddy je dobila ozbiljnu konkurenciju!   :Grin:

----------


## anjica

šta smo danas dobili od tete Michelle

*prva  * 
*i druga*

----------


## mamuška

:Zaljubljen:   :Naklon:

----------


## Irchi

Ooo Anjica  :D ! Izgledaju tako nježno, baš prave girly pelenice   :Zaljubljen: .

----------


## anjica

> Ooo Anjica  :D ! Izgledaju tako nježno, baš prave girly pelenice  .


irchi za koju godinu se možemo zamjeniti, ja tebi ženskaste, a ti meni dečkaste  :Wink:

----------


## vimmerby

ajde cure, a sad dosta trljanja soli na ranu!   :Razz:  

*anjice*, baš su slatkičke, mmm...!   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## coccinella

Irchi, anjica  :Naklon: .

----------


## aries24

> Opa! Teddy je dobila ozbiljnu konkurenciju!


to sam i ja odmah pomislila   :Laughing:

----------


## momtobe

> momtobe prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Opa! Teddy je dobila ozbiljnu konkurenciju!  
> 
> 
> to sam i ja odmah pomislila


Jedino, Irchine pelene će hoćeš/nećeš kad tad biti pokakane, a Teddyne su neokaljane, pa onda je i dalje u prednosti 8)   :Laughing:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> šta smo danas dobili od tete Michelle
> 
> *prva  *


  :Grin:  Ovu sam ja pikirala i odustala.  :Grin:  


A što se tiče konkurencije - bilo je i vrijeme.  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## coccinella

Konačno da nekoga mogu i ovo pitati:

Irchi, kakva ti je GAD pelena?

----------


## anjica

> anjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> šta smo danas dobili od tete Michelle
> 
> *prva  * 
> 
> 
>   Ovu sam ja pikirala i odustala.


hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## enela

Ovisnice   :Naklon:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Irchi

> Konačno da nekoga mogu i ovo pitati:
> 
> Irchi, kakva ti je GAD pelena?


Pa znaš, moram priznati da nije baš previše na guzi   :Embarassed:  . Čudna mi je. Pocketica, a malo veća od SB, a nije PUL, a tak sve nekak mi čudno da to neće propustiti. Uglavnom super je, ali ja sam čini se ipak zaljubljenik u AIO. Sve pohvale LHC AIO i Mutt AIO 3SR, pelene su pregenijalne i vrijede svakog centa. Sad bih sve takve. No, možda s vremenom promijenim mišljenje.
Čuj mene, ja zabrijala da sam na topicu Pričajmo o pelenama   :Laughing:  . To si ti kriva Cocci, kakva mi to pitanja tu postavljaš   :Razz:  .

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Čudna mi je. Pocketica, a malo veća od SB, a nije PUL, a tak sve nekak mi čudno da to neće propustiti.


Nije PUL? Pa što je onda izvana? :?

----------


## Irchi

> Irchi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Čudna mi je. Pocketica, a malo veća od SB, a nije PUL, a tak sve nekak mi čudno da to neće propustiti.
> 
> 
> Nije PUL? Pa što je onda izvana? :?


TB, ajde da i ti mene nešto pitaš   :Wink:  . Materijal je windpro, nešto kao fleece, ali mekše, nježnije, ne znam kao bi objasnila. Kao da je tanje, a čvršće. Ma nema pojima. Budem je malo više koristila pa javim.

----------


## TeddyBearz

Aha, tu sa fleeceom si uzela! Znači nije predebela?

----------


## Irchi

Tanka kao papirić, baš onako "sumnjivog" izgleda  :Grin:  . Budem je stavila na test da vidimo što se tu krije 8) .

----------


## coccinella

> Sve pohvale LHC AIO i Mutt AIO 3SR, pelene su pregenijalne i vrijede svakog centa.


Irchi, da li ti se da uslikati dijete u tim pelenama?
Jako me zanima kako izgledaju na modelu.  8)

----------


## Irchi

> Irchi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Sve pohvale LHC AIO i Mutt AIO 3SR, pelene su pregenijalne i vrijede svakog centa.
> 
> 
> Irchi, da li ti se da uslikati dijete u tim pelenama?
> Jako me zanima kako izgledaju na modelu.  8)


Ma već je uslikano   :Grin: . Samo nisam uploadala fotke  :Embarassed:  . Nemajka koja se ne hvali voljenim djetetom   :Rolling Eyes:  .

----------


## enela

CuddleBuns noviteti!

1.1
1.2
2.1
2.2
 :Love:

----------


## anjica

> CuddleBuns noviteti!
> 
> 1.1
> 1.2
> 2.1
> 2.2


  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## anjica

i potpisujem Irchi u vezi LHC AIO, izdržale dva sata bez problema  :D

----------


## Irchi

Dugine boje su supač, ali kravice su mi premedene   :Heart:  .

----------


## enela

> Dugine boje su supač, ali kravice su mi premedene   .


  :Kiss:  
A ja još uvijek slinim na tvoju kineskinju   :Wink:

----------


## Irchi

> Irchi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Dugine boje su supač, ali kravice su mi premedene   .
> 
> 
>   
> A ja još uvijek slinim na tvoju kineskinju


Hm, tko zna možda bi se ona uskoro mogla i otšetati od nas   :Wink:  . To je onak pomalo trebičasta pelenica.

----------


## enela

Irchi, to je grooooznoooo trebičasta pelena   :Laughing:

----------


## nelitza77

Eto, iako nisam prava PP (puno prigovaram i svercam se s jednokratnima za setnju), mislim da je krajnje vrijeme da pobrojim svoje pelene i (ne) slozim se sa Mm da bi konacno bilo dosta kupovanja (mislim, kod nas su ipak 2 guze  :Wink:   )
Za sada imamo:

u "Sveckoj" - 
- 5 SMIBica (Davidi i Dore: zelena kravica, zuti lavic, prugasti David, kockasti David i ona plavicasta kao Jungle), kupljene nove, zahvaljujuci webmami isporucene u rekordnom roku!
- 5 Kushies AIO (od hagulkice)
- 3 ME iz Intro offera (bijele  :Sad:   ), za sad su nam nocne
- 3 danske Pippi AIO XL (isto bijele  :Sad:   , cekam da se vratim u Hr i ponudim ih klmami   :Laughing:  jer su velike (12 - 15 kg), za sad isto nocne za velikog
- cca 8 starinskih Kushies classic
- 3 ME "savannah" covera
- 3 Imse Vimse covera

u Hr -
- 4 SMIBice od suzyem (2 narancaste Neve, 2 "jungle")
- 1 nova plava SB od may
- 3 babylove AIO od anjice
- 3 od Paule (1 HB, 1 Nappy Nation, 1 koristena plava SB)
- 2 Kamarisa s printom i uloscima od Helene
- 2 od marte (1 frotir HM fitted, 1 popolini Ultra fit bijela s printom), i 3 covera (1 u boji, 2 bijela s printom)

a na putu su nam jos i 
- 2 fitted od TBearz (1 s pesekima, jedna Cloth baby)
- 2 od momtobe (1 hm pocketica flis, 1? /ne sjecam se vise.../
- 3 od buby (1 FB, 2 HM pocketice?), 1 HM cover
- i neke 3 Drybabies koje sam danas ubola na netu (ak sve prodje OK)

a nadamo se jos i:
- "cokoladnom" Muttu i svijetloplavom "kvaku" od Irchy te mozda i jos jednoj SB (ovaj put "butter" zutoj od Paule)

 :Rolling Eyes:  ma kad bolje pogledam pa nije to puno ili?

----------


## nelitza77

MOJE PELENICE

 :D , joj sto rade copy paste!

----------


## Olivija

Nelitze -   :Love:   ma nije uopće! Ipak je to za dvije guze!

Evo onda i mog popisa:

- Kamaris s/h             	 5
- ME One size                	 2
- ME Airflow cover                       1
- bumGenius! one size                6
- Kushies Ultra              	5
- Racman zeleni                	2
- Just Ducky AIO           	2
- Disposanots               	2
- SB Seconds AIO          	2
- Fuzzi buns seconds                  3
- Berry Plush                 cover+2 uloška

----------


## Olivija

Ove Pipi su mi baš simpatične! Šteta samo što su bijele...

----------


## nelitza77

> 2 fitted od TBearz (1 s pesekima, jedna Cloth baby)


ispravak, Cloth baby je fitted, a peseki su Dream boats pocketica...
vidi se da sam vec izgubila kompas i nadzor nad svojom "kolekcijom"  :Laughing:

----------


## anjica

*Olivija i nelitza*    :D  :D 





> neke 3 Drybabies koje sam danas ubola na netu (ak sve prodje OK)


koje  si uzela 8)

----------


## nelitza77

cek da pogledam u mail, kaze:



> Sage |  , Medium(14-22lbs) (white inner), Sporty Green |  , Medium (14-22 lbs) (black inner), Neon Orange |  , Medium (14-22 lbs) (white inner), Light Blue |  , Medium (14-22 lbs) (white inner)


a uzela bi ja i jos jel ima fakat lijepih, al ne znam koliki ce mi biti s(kršitelj koda)ing, a i bojim se (svedskih) carinika  :Grin: 

vis vis, to su 4 pelenice, a ne 3, fakat sam prolupala, idem se maknut s kompa i konacno odvest djecu u park!

----------


## anjica

meni su isto prekrasne, ja sam si samo dvije priuštila  :Smile:

----------


## nelitza77

:shock: ali 11 $/kom! to je fakat sica! (u potpunom razlazu sa stvarnoscu odbijam u cijenu pelenice uracunati troskove dostave   :Grin:  )
a sad stvarno idem!

----------


## anjica

> :shock: ali 11 $/kom! to je fakat sica! (u potpunom razlazu sa stvarnoscu odbijam u cijenu pelenice uracunati troskove dostave   )
> a sad stvarno idem!


pa ja sam mislila da si već u šetnji  :Razz:

----------


## nelitza77

jos vijek nisam

----------


## enela

Ja ću samo dodati moj zadnji novitet  :Smile:  

Olivija i Nelitza  :D

----------


## anjica

*enela* prekrasna je...

----------


## enela

Thnx   :Embarassed:

----------


## Irchi

Olivija i nelizta  :D  :D !
Enela   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## vimmerby

> Olivija i nelizta  :D  :D !
> Enela


potpisujem!   :Bouncing:

----------


## vimmerby

jao, jao, ovdje se već nakupila poprilična prašina!

pa da malo puh, puh to i skinemo...

eto, nakon pomnog brojanja, utvrđujem da intenzivno koristimo 37 pelena. 
većina su fitted, zasad je jedna poketica i 5 AIO.

naravno, kad sam utvrdila da imamo dovoljno pelena i da ih stvarno više ne treba, sinula mi je pomisao da je moje dijete ipak sad veće nego kad smo počeli i da nakon fitedica, jednostavno MORAM skupiti dovoljan broj poketica i AIO pelena. (e sad, ima li to veze jedno s drugim, ne bih se upuštala   :Aparatic:  )

tak da s oduševljenjem konstatiram da veselje izigravanja hrčka srećom još nije gotovo!

većina pelena, iako nije neka impresivna "kolekcija" ubačena je *ovdje*

s tim da sam apsolutno sa svima stvarno zadovoljna i nikad nisam požalila da smo prešli na platnene! 

štoviše, ne mogu više zamisliti pelenaški život bez njih!   :Smile: 

eto, morala sam ih negdje pohvaliti...

----------


## enela

> naravno, kad sam utvrdila da imamo dovoljno pelena i da ih stvarno više ne treba, sinula mi je pomisao da je moje dijete ipak sad veće nego kad smo počeli i da nakon fitedica, jednostavno MORAM skupiti dovoljan broj poketica i AIO pelena. (e sad, ima li to veze jedno s drugim, ne bih se upuštala   )
> 
> tak da s oduševljenjem konstatiram da veselje izigravanja hrčka srećom još nije gotovo!


Moja Slatkica je još starija, znači moram i ja u nabavu   :Laughing:  
A ti si mi ovu maznula ispred nosa   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Kolekcija ti je   :Mljac:

----------


## kailash

*vimmerby*  :Klap:  

nakupila si ti toga...

----------


## Dolisa

A znas da sam bas razmisljala kako bih voljela vidjeti tvoju kolekciju! 

vimmerby  :D 
I bome si u pravu sto se tice tih pocketica i AIO pelena...i ja isto radim 8) 

Nego, odakle si narucila Mutt AIO i koliko je trebalo da dodje?

----------


## sbuczkow

> većina pelena, iako nije neka impresivna "kolekcija" ubačena je *ovdje*


Hej vimmy :D 
Jako mi se svidja ona tvoja zuta pelena LHC s duplim umetkom (ako sam to dobro skuzila) Je li sama pelena onda dosta tanja od ostalih i kakva ti je?

----------


## coccinella

vimmerby   :Klap:

----------


## snoopygirl

sad će me natuć jer sliku kolekcije nagovještavam još od lani   :Grin:  
al se moram pobrojat   :Razz:   nemogu odolit:
Fitted:
1 Me organic one size 
1 Me one size
4 HM jedna teta
4 HM druga teta
2 kissalvus frotirna
1 kissalvus mekana (mislim da je velur al sam trenutno senilna   :Grin:  )
4 SB organic 
1 SB frotir
1 kojoj nemam pojma ime - dalmatineri   :Grin:  
1 Racmanica - maxi

AIO

3 Bumkins
1 Nappy nation
1 Popolini easy fix
1 Popolini easy fix - sintetička
1 ME
1 Berry Plush

POCKET

9 FB 
1 FB dvobojna - plavi flis
3 Wonderoos
2 Nature babies 
2 Snap EZ


COVERI

3 ME
3 Kushies
1 Popolini
1 racman
1 HM flisani
1 bummis polar wrap
1 kamaris
1 wacky wrap
1 stacinator 

Cekana   :Heart:   Cocci   :Heart:   Hilde   :Heart: 
Hvala drage moje   :Love:

----------


## Dolisa

snoopygirl, wow! a slike...  :Cekam:  

A ja mislila da mi je 6 covera previse, jer koristim samo 3...kad ono :shock:

----------


## snoopygirl

:Embarassed:   nisam ni ja znala koliko ih imam dok ih nisam pobrojala ovako
  :shock:  a kolko pelena.
gle šta mi napraviše u manje od godinu dana   :Nope:   :Laughing:

----------


## snoopygirl

sorry, ošlo a nisam rekla:
slike mi je problem prebacivat jer mi je comp jako star bez ijednog usb-a, doma sam na dial upu a imam veliko fotić, pa mi ga je nezgodno nosat da skinem na laptop  :/

----------


## coccinella

> 1 kissalvus mekana (mislim da je velur al sam trenutno senilna   )


 :Nope:  Cotton fleece.    :Aparatic:  





> Cekana    Cocci    Hilde  
> Hvala drage moje


  :Love:

----------


## zmaj

cocci svi te hvale, a ja?? ja   :Cekam:  ...  :Laughing:

----------


## snoopygirl

Cekala sam te    :Razz:   :Heart:  

Jooooo da, cotton fleece   :Idea:  
Sad kad me ceksa napadne   :Grin:

----------


## coccinella

> cocci svi te hvale, a ja?? ja   ...


 :Aparatic:  

Pjevuši dok čekaš: Spužva Bob skoc-ka-ni.   :Sing:   :Laughing:

----------


## zmaj

> Pjevuši dok čekaš: Spužva Bob skoc-ka-ni.


ha ha ha zeka peka....  :Kiss:

----------


## snoopygirl

> zmaj prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> cocci svi te hvale, a ja?? ja   ... 
> 
> 
>  
> 
> Pjevuši dok čekaš: Spužva Bob skoc-ka-ni.


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## cekana

> Sad kad me ceksa napadne


Neće, neće čeksa napast, samo će dodati upit: JE LI ISTA NATOPLJENA   :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## vimmerby

hvala cure!




> vimmerby prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> većina pelena, iako nije neka impresivna "kolekcija" ubačena je *ovdje*
> 
> 
> Hej vimmy :D 
> Jako mi se svidja ona tvoja zuta pelena LHC s duplim umetkom (ako sam to dobro skuzila) Je li sama pelena onda dosta tanja od ostalih i kakva ti je?


je, tanja je (ta se uvijek najbrže posuši!), guza ne izgleda puflasto i  odlično upija. 
zapravo zadovoljna sam s obje LHC. ali umetak je jedan s tim da se preklapa na tri dijela pa ispadne da na sredini s gornje strane ima flis.

*Dolisa*, Mutt je naručen s www.diaperco.com i stigao je za tjedan dana.

----------


## snoopygirl

> snoopygirl prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Sad kad me ceksa napadne  
> 
> 
> Neće, neće čeksa napast, samo će dodati upit: JE LI ISTA NATOPLJENA



pa znaš da jest    :Grin:   za Božić   :Laughing:   rekla sam ti da čekam posebnu priliku   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## anjica

i naša zaliha se malo povečala :D 

 Mommy's Touch AIO L
bumGenius! 2.0 Deluxe AIO L
Dry Baby Diapers AIO L Animals…
HB L Little Doggy
Dry Baby Diapers L AIO Lavender

----------


## mamuška

*anjica*, little doggy mi je   :Zaljubljen:  vauuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sbuczkow

> Dry Baby Diapers AIO L Animals…
> HB L Little


Ove su mi zakon!

----------


## enela

*anjice*  :Kiss:   preslatke su.

Moje cuddlebuns AIO još uvijek putuju   :Sad:

----------


## coccinella

> i naša zaliha se malo povečala :D 
> 
>  Mommy's Touch AIO L
> bumGenius! 2.0 Deluxe AIO L
> Dry Baby Diapers AIO L Animals…
> HB L Little Doggy
> Dry Baby Diapers L AIO Lavender


Ja mislila da anjice nema jer je na odvikavanju od kupovine platnenih.   :Grin:   :Laughing: 

Btw. krasne su ti nove pelenice!  :D

----------


## Dia

evo i ja sam azurirala brojevno stanje pelena koje su trenutno u akciji:

pocet: FB small i midium
          dreamboat M
          fancypants S
aio: 2x SB small
fitted: OS
         3x zuti racman
         2x zeleni racman
         2x ME frotir
         5x HM
         3x rodina pusa
         1x popolini
 1x christine bendel
         2x bizzyhive S
         1 HM M
         3x kushies classic infant
         6x HM S
         1x HM frotir M
         2x SB oct S
cover:  ME air flow S
           SMIB 1
           popolini vento M
           popolini popowrap M
           imsevimse organic cotton L

moram ove nove pofotkati i staviti u albumcic

----------


## anjica

> Ja mislila da anjice nema jer je na odvikavanju od kupovine platnenih.


Cocci, ma kakvo odvikavanje   :Grin:  , počela sam raditi pa sam se uhodavala s poslom i Anjom

----------


## coccinella

Smo da znaš da sam primijetila da te nema.    :Kiss:

----------


## Olivija

Anjice  - uz ovakvu kolekciju, tebe prihvaćamo natrag bez obreda inicijacije.  8)

----------


## anjica

> Smo da znaš da sam primijetila da te nema.


  :Kiss:  




> Anjice  - uz ovakvu kolekciju, tebe prihvaćamo natrag bez obreda inicijacije.  8)


                                     :D

----------


## vimmerby

:D *anjice*, pa velkam bek!   :Kiss:  

već sam se pomalo i zabrinula gdje si.

pogotovo kad mi nisi odgovorila na pp pa sam mislila da sam opet nekaj zbrljala   :Embarassed:  a nadam se da onda ipak nisam

i lijepi su ti noviteti!   :Smile: 

ajme smajlićaaa...

----------


## nelitza77

:D *anjice*
danas se moj OB smilovao i platio pelenice, mozes slati!
inace, bas se veselim da konacno netko ima bumGenius 2.0 (meni su to tak krasne pelenice)  :Grin:  
reci, od kud i koliko "muzike" (i javi jesu li vrijedne toga, to me najvise zanima!)
eto, sam da se pohvalimo, nama je isto svasta na putu (tjesim se zbog /znaju to i ptice na grani/ jelte, TBinog Mutta s jednorozima   :Razz:  
dakle, k nama trenutno putuju dvije nove Dore i MIB cover sa zoo printom, dvije FB sa zoo printom, dvije Dry Baby (jedna zuta, a druga isto lavanda, samo sto su L jer nije bilo manjih pa ne znam nece li nam bit prevelike...) i jedna Monkey Doodlez AIO (nesto smo teta Cheryl i ja spetljale sa zadnjom narudzbom pa me casti uupgradeom sa DB na MD!)...a ako nam se ujac (iliti moj brat) potrudi doci ce nam i koja R pusa!
jedino jos ne znam kad ce to sve put sjevera, vec mjesec dana nam nije bilo nikakve dostave (hoce tko doc k nama na godisnji?)  :Grin:

----------


## vimmerby

> (hoce tko doc k nama na godisnji?)


  :Sad:  sol na ranu...

----------


## Dolisa

A ja moram pokazati nove jepe pelenice...OVDJE :D

----------


## snoopygirl

Dolisa, baš su njamiiiiiii
prave ljetne  :D 
To su tvoje HM?

----------


## Dolisa

Da! 

Joj ja sam zaljubljena u ovu kornjacicu...sad sijemo patkice i jos jedne mede...totalno sam se uzivila u kupovanje novih uzoraka i onda samo 2-3 pelenice od svake da ne bi nedajboze imala previse u jednom te istom uzorku  :Laughing:

----------


## Olivija

Ma što su dobre pelenice: ali maneken je pravi!

----------


## Dia

Olivija, sad ti vidim novi potpis, cestitam  :D

----------


## Dia

Olivija, sad ti vidim novi potpis, cestitam  :D

----------


## Dia

Olivija, sad ti vidim novi potpis, cestitam  :D

----------


## coccinella

Dolisa  :Klap:  baš su lijepe.

Oooo, Olivija, čestitam!  :D

----------


## Dia

sori, otislo 3x

bit ce novih pelenica.....

----------


## Olivija

Hvala, hvala: još ne kupujem dok ne budem znala hoću li loviti roza trebičaste ili "muške"   :Grin:

----------


## enela

Čestitam, *Olivija*  :Love:  

*Dolisa*, preslatke pelenice i maneken! Si sama radila onu bikini? Meni je taj izrez mrak za buce nogice.

----------


## Dolisa

*Olivija* cestitam! O, bas super, ti ces nam biti jos koju godinicu ovdje na platnenima... :D 

*Enela*, je to je HM pelena by baka (ja biram i kupujem materijale). Ali sam skuzila da nam je ta najbolja za bucmaste nogice, tako da su sve njegove pelene malo uze medju nogama.

----------


## vimmerby

*Dolisa*, pelenice su   :Klap:  preslatke!

a malac, mmm, kakve su to medene nožice...   :Zaljubljen:  

(podsjeća me na nekog!   :Grin:  )

----------


## kailash

> Hvala, hvala: još ne kupujem dok ne budem znala hoću li loviti roza trebičaste ili "muške"


ČESTITAM  :Heart:  !

Onda kao ja- ja sam imala sve neutralne jer smo saznali tko stiže tek kad je stigla  :Smile:

----------


## Olivija

Hvala Kailash: ma ja ti ne mogu živjeti u tolikoj neizvjesnosti! Čim UZV pokaže ... ja se bacam na peglanje kartica!

----------


## Dia

> Olivija prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Hvala, hvala: još ne kupujem dok ne budem znala hoću li loviti roza trebičaste ili "muške"  
> 
> 
> ČESTITAM  !
> 
> Onda kao ja- ja sam imala sve neutralne jer smo saznali tko stiže tek kad je stigla


i mi isto tako

----------


## sbuczkow

Olivija, čestitam.    :Smile:

----------


## Dolisa

Daklem, evo gotove su nam  Patkice Mada moja mama kaze da su to pilici...meni se cini da su  patkice i tako ih i zovem  :Razz:  

Moram ovih dana stvarno poslikati sve nase pelene...dok cekam *zmaj* da iznese svoje na sunce...  :Wink:

----------


## vimmerby

bome i meni liče na piceke i preslatke su!   :Smile:

----------


## zmaj

> Daklem, evo gotove su nam  Patkice Mada moja mama kaze da su to pilici...meni se cini da su  patkice i tako ih i zovem  
> 
> Moram ovih dana stvarno poslikati sve nase pelene...dok cekam *zmaj* da iznese svoje na sunce...


  :Grin:   kak da stavim te fotke? bacit ću se na istraživanje!!

----------


## Layla

Zmaj, ja sam ti se već bila ponudila da ti objasnim kako da staviš slike, ako i dalje želiš, stojim ti na raspolaganju (bez naknade)  :Smile:

----------


## zmaj

> Zmaj, ja sam ti se već bila ponudila da ti objasnim kako da staviš slike, ako i dalje želiš, stojim ti na raspolaganju (bez naknade)


pa hajd!!

----------


## Layla

ajd na pp ti kažem

----------


## vimmerby

*zmajčica*, ne izazivaj više, (  :Razz:  ) nego deder odi na www.fotki.com klikni my fotki, registriraj se, otvori album i ubacuj više te pelene!  

eto, sad se više ne možeš izvlačit'!   :Kiss:

----------


## Layla

Sad će Zmaj da krene u akciju, dobila je instrukcije   :Laughing:  

A ja već grizem nokte od nestrpljivosti  :Cekam:

----------


## vimmerby

:Raspa:   :Coffee:

----------


## lucylu

evo ja prijavljujem svih skromnih 7 za pocetak, poslikala sam ih tako da mozete skicnuti,

jos 7 je na putu, nadam se brzim posiljkama  :D   :Wink:

----------


## zmaj

otvorila sam si taj vaš famozni fotki   :Grin:  
al, dok sve pofotkam..... :smajlić briše znoj sa ćela: .... pa to stavim .... fijuuuuuuuu

----------


## lucylu

samo polako zmaj, i temeljito!

----------


## Layla

lucylu, pa lijep početak  :Smile:  

Racman plavi je baš lijepi..

----------


## lucylu

meni je isto posebno sladak, kad sam ga vidjela znala sam da ce kad-tad biti moj   :Laughing:

----------


## enela

*zmajček*, ak ja dobro vidim, nema plivaćih kožica, znači - piceki!

*lucylu*, prekrasne su! A dvije su mi tak nekak poznate   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Dolisa

Onda da ih preimenujem u Piceke...  :Embarassed:  

lucylu,   :Klap:  za lijepe pelenice!

----------


## enela

> *zmajček*, ak ja dobro vidim, nema plivaćih kožica, znači - piceki!
> 
> *lucylu*, prekrasne su! A dvije su mi tak nekak poznate


Isprika   :Embarassed:   nije zmajček, nego *Dolisa*

----------


## Dolisa

Uh, pogledala sam u album od Engls....wow  :Zaljubljen:  



jedino mi se cini da tu neke nedostaju...  :Grin:

----------


## Engls

he,he,he
 :Kiss:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Evo za one koji su me pitali zašto mi se ne vidi album, sad su slike opet na public:

http://new.photos.yahoo.com/teddybearz_shopaholic/

----------


## zmaj

Teddy VEĆ mi DOSTA kad sam vidila one of 150fotki :shock:

----------


## zmaj

a pelenice su ti za  :shock:   :Zaljubljen:  
niš ja sam  :Predaja:

----------


## zmaj

može koja??  :Mljac:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> može koja??


 :Laughing:  Zmajica, pa tebi nikad dosta! :shock:   :Laughing:

----------


## zmaj

> Zmajica, pa tebi nikad dosta! :shock:


meni govoriš??? :shock: 
a što je s tvojom malenkošću??  :Laughing:

----------


## zmaj

sad bum sanjala Teddijine pelene   :Sad:   :Grin:   :Mljac:   :Zaljubljen:   :No-no:  
 :Laughing:  
noć

----------


## TeddyBearz

> TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>   Zmajica, pa tebi nikad dosta! :shock:  
> 
> 
> meni govoriš??? :shock: 
> a što je s tvojom malenkošću??


Ja ne haram po tuđim albumima.  :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## Layla

Jaaaaaao, kolko pelena!!!!!   :Smile:  ( s pravom shopaholic  :Smile: )

----------


## Layla

Meni su zapele za oko ove HoneyBoy pelene, a mislim da mi se od svega na njima najviše sviđa hjihovo ime   :Laughing:  Zapravo, nekako su mi lijepe, jednostavne, a lijepe..i nadam se da će biti i u mojoj budućoj kolekciji...

----------


## Dia

đizis teddy  :shock:  vec sam zaboravila tvoju prekrasnu kolekciju
sad kad cu biti lose volje samo cu zaviriti u tvoj album
ma ne znam koja mi je lijepsa

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Meni su zapele za oko ove HoneyBoy pelene, a mislim da mi se od svega na njima najviše sviđa hjihovo ime   Zapravo, nekako su mi lijepe, jednostavne, a lijepe..i nadam se da će biti i u mojoj budućoj kolekciji...


Jednu pokušavam prodati, pa nikog ne zanima.  :Grin:

----------


## momtobe

Ajme, zartilo mi se u glavi i zanijemih!  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  

Kakve pelene!

----------


## coccinella

Ja sam se raspametila na kolekciju fitted.  :Naklon:   :Klap:

----------


## bauba

*TeddyBearz*, woooooooooooooooooooow.

Bez teksta sam (to se vrlo rijetko dogodi!)  :Grin:  

Poludila sam ženo- doslovno- od tvoje kolekcije.   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Layla

> Layla prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni su zapele za oko ove HoneyBoy pelene, a mislim da mi se od svega na njima najviše sviđa hjihovo ime   Zapravo, nekako su mi lijepe, jednostavne, a lijepe..i nadam se da će biti i u mojoj budućoj kolekciji...
> 
> 
> Jednu pokušavam prodati, pa nikog ne zanima.


eh, 150 kn mi je malo too much   :Sad:  

možda kad se zaposlim...

----------


## mimoza

:shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## mimoza

:Crying or Very sad:   A sad plaćem jer mi nemomo sve to!
Kad malo bolje razmislim,nemamo NIŠTA!
TB,SMILUJ SE i stavi nešto na burzu!  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ma kolekcija je ogromna jer su u njoj veličine od newborn do large. Da nisu, bila bi normalnija.  :Laughing: 

Mimoza, imaš onaj topic o rasprodaji pelena, neke jadne još čekaju novi dom.  :Grin:

----------


## mimoza

Vidjela sam ja te tamo pelene.
Imam i ja HM,al [b]GUZA MOJE LANE BI OVE FINE FENSI*!!   :D*

----------


## TeddyBearz

:Laughing:  Pa ima i finih fancy tamo.  :Laughing:

----------


## vimmerby

> Pa ima i finih fancy tamo.


  :Yes:  

i to kako fancy...   :Zaljubljen:  
(još da Teddy prolupa i počne kupovati samo L i veće... ovak se samo divim!)

još jednom svaka čast *TB*!

----------


## Shiva

Drage moje
Malo sam vas škicnula i ostala  :shock: 
Pa imate kolekcije da ne morate prati pelene po tjedan dana  :Grin:  
Ja za sada imam 20 i još mislim 10 nabaviti. Jel to dosta?

----------


## coccinella

> Ja za sada imam 20 i još mislim 10 nabaviti. Jel to dosta?


Došla si na krivu adresu to pitati!   :Laughing:

----------


## bauba

> Shiva prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja za sada imam 20 i još mislim 10 nabaviti. Jel to dosta?
> 
> 
> Došla si na krivu adresu to pitati!


Treba biti jak na ovim stranicama... Priznajem, ja nisam i prestat ću je pratiti.   :Grin:  moš' mislit!

----------


## Dolisa

> Shiva prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja za sada imam 20 i još mislim 10 nabaviti. Jel to dosta?
> 
> 
> Došla si na krivu adresu to pitati!


  :Laughing:  
Pa ne znam, znas kako kazu da je 36 neki minimum...hehe...

----------


## kailash

> Shiva prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja za sada imam 20 i još mislim 10 nabaviti. Jel to dosta?
> 
> 
> Došla si na krivu adresu to pitati!


  :Laughing:   8)

----------


## vimmerby

> coccinella prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Shiva prvotno napisa
> ...


  :Laughing:   :Grin:

----------


## Shiva

:Laughing:  
okej pitat ću negdje drugdje  :Grin:

----------


## Shiva

:Laughing:  
okej pitat ću negdje drugdje  :Grin:

----------


## twinmama

30 kom bi trebalo biti dovoljno.S vremenom ćeš vidjeti hoće li ti to biti dovoljno ili ćeš ih nabaviti još.Ovisno o ritmu korištenja,pranja sušenja i tako u krug  :Smile:

----------


## snoopygirl

ja sam tek s 44 postala bit zabrinuta da će mi se desit da ostanem bez čiste/suhe pelene   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## lucylu

> 30 kom bi trebalo biti dovoljno.S vremenom ćeš vidjeti hoće li ti to biti dovoljno ili ćeš ih nabaviti još.Ovisno o ritmu korištenja,pranja sušenja i tako u krug


i takoder gledanja internetskih stranica sa fancy shmenci pelenicama i cinjenici patis li od nesanice. Meni je sinoc zadesila tako da sam vrijeme od 03.30 do 05.00 provela trazeci pelenice i narucila dvije   :Grin:  

zakljucak: uvijek ce se naci jedna koju jednostavno moras imati   :Razz:

----------


## lucylu

ja sam jos u iscekivanju svojih Honeyboy pelenica.

TB nakon koliko su ti stigle? Ja ih narucila ima 20 dana i jos uvijek nista   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> ja sam jos u iscekivanju svojih Honeyboy pelenica.
> 
> TB nakon koliko su ti stigle? Ja ih narucila ima 20 dana i jos uvijek nista


Hm, nemam pojma, davno je to bilo... :/

----------


## lucylu

TB curke su ti super   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> TB curke su ti super


Thanks!  :Kiss:

----------


## zmaj

evo sam dodala neke nove u album...

----------


## Engls

*z*.sjedi 5!!!

----------


## zmaj

> *z*.sjedi 5!!!


ma što se ti javljaš!!!  :Laughing:   kad ih imaš blizu 100  :Grin:

----------


## Layla

Zmajice, wow! Lijepo napreduješ.. :D

----------


## zmaj

> Zmajice, wow! Lijepo napreduješ.. :D


ahaaaaa :smajlić s nožem ispod grla: eto to bi mi napravija MM  :Grin:

----------


## Layla

> Layla prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zmajice, wow! Lijepo napreduješ.. :D
> 
> 
> ahaaaaa :smajlić s nožem ispod grla: eto to bi mi napravija MM


ja sam još u fazi nagovaranja MM-a na tu ludost..on se nekako nećka, al već ću ja doć na svoje   :Grin:

----------


## Engls

Kada sam ih onaj dan prebrojala preko 80,malo sam se zamislila  i odlučila  biti humanitarna. Podijelila sam nekolicinu(osobito duplikate i triplikate),a čak je i mm zabrinuto primjetio pustoš u komodi.   :Laughing:  
Upravo sam sašila još 3,sutra ću ih staviti u album. Kako sam ih imala dosta,trebalo je neko vrijeme da ih sve izredam,dok bi krenula ponovno one prve su već bile tako mekane (osobito Kamaris-nikako se riješiti tog paketa/mm bi srce puklo).Bome,sada je situacija zabrinjavajuća...Do porodiljnog (kojeg sam btw zaboravila produžiti) je još dosta,pa moram šiti,ali zato nakon 23.(joj već sada me svrbi desni dlan!!!).

----------


## enela

> evo sam dodala neke nove u album...


Pelene   :Heart:  

Inače, CB fitted jesu one size, s tim da imaju i NB pelenice (prepreprepreslatke).

----------


## zmaj

> Pelene   
> 
> Inače, CB fitted jesu one size, s tim da imaju i NB pelenice (prepreprepreslatke).


e hvala...ma nisam se do sad susrela s takvim one size kopčanjem!!  :Kiss:

----------


## vimmerby

mene nekaj jako zanima, pa molim da mi cure koje imaju višemjesečno i višegodišnje iskustvo u kupovanju platnenih pelena pomognu
(nisam znala gdi bi sad to nafrljila, pa sam eto metodom slučajnog odabira baš tu piknula, ali ima veze s pobrojavanjem   :Grin:  )

daklem: kad sam se odlučila za divnu pustolovinu zvanu platnene pelene prije nekoliko mjeseci, nije bil problem nabaviti neke pelene kao mutt, LHC, Tykie - činilo mi se da ih ima u izobilju i to na nekoliko stranica.
(ne govorim tu o naručivanju direktno s njihovih stranica po željama)

a sad - doći do koje je čista lutrija!

i mislim da neki jako škrto obnavljaju zalihe. pogotovo kaj se tiče spomenutih pelena. tam gdje su rasprodane više nisam vidjela da su ih ikad ponovno nabavili. 

kak je to prije bilo?

----------


## TeddyBearz

Manje više isto tako - Muttevi nikad nisu bili lako nabavljivi. Ali LHC i Tykies možeš naručiti baš od žena koje ih šivaju, ne moraš ih tražiti na drugim siteovima.

----------


## TeddyBearz

Aha, vidim da si spomenula direktno naručivanje od njih. Što se tiče LHC, Lynda sa Snooty Booty ih je imala dosta kad sam ih ja naručivala i čini se da ih odonda više nije naručivala, ne znam zašto. Ona je imala i Tykies, ali samo one skroz male.

----------


## vimmerby

> Manje više isto tako - Muttevi nikad nisu bili lako nabavljivi.


a da? jer sam recimo na diaperco-u od početka često zirkala Mutt AIO jer se nisam mogla odlučiti koji bih uzela i čak par mjeseci je stajalo dosta lijepih printeva. 
i onda samo odjednom vuuuš, nema više nijednog! 

pa i LHC na Snooty Booty (kak si spomenula) i Jilliansdrawers (tu pogotovo) je bilo stvarno puno krasnih na biranje - i isto samo jednog dana SVE nestale i više ih uopće nema...

manija fenomen! 
ja sam mislila da je to otkad smo ih intenzivno počele tu spominjati   :Smile:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Manje više isto tako - Muttevi nikad nisu bili lako nabavljivi.
> 
> 
> a da? jer sam recimo na diaperco-u od početka često zirkala Mutt AIO jer se nisam mogla odlučiti koji bih uzela i čak par mjeseci je stajalo dosta lijepih printeva. 
> i onda samo odjednom vuuuš, nema više nijednog! 
> 
> ...


Iz nekog razloga ih ti siteovi više ne naručuju. Ili ih ne mogu naručiti, tj. možda žene ne stignu sašiti i za svoje siteove i još za druge. (A bolje i to nego May sa Rainbow Stitches koja zaprimi narudžbu i onda je nikad ne pošalje.  :Mad: )

----------


## sbuczkow

> TB curke su ti super


Bas sam ih i ja nekidan gledala. Krasne su. Imala sam vrlo  slicnu, samo crnu... Najpametnije i plemenitije stvorenje na svijetu   :Love:

----------


## Olivija

*Engls* - sad sam bacila oko na papuče, pa onda još malo škicnula u album, pa sam uočila kompletiće! Fenomenalni su! To si ti šivala?

----------


## Engls

Jes.Radim na bazenu,pa moram malo kombinirati da se ne skuha...

----------


## TeddyBearz

> lucylu prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> TB curke su ti super   
> 
> 
> Bas sam ih i ja nekidan gledala. Krasne su.


Thanks!  :Kiss:

----------

